# New tortoise owner



## Crystallynda

Hello, I am new at owning a desert Tortoise that someone gave to me!
I been doing a lot of research on these guys..
the one I have seems to be still pretty young..I’m assuming about 1 year or 2 old!
So far I have noticed he’s been a little scared of me or his surroundings..I only take him out to give him a warm bath and take him out for some sunlight! I have noticed that he wants to eat when outside but all he wants to do is sleep when he’s inside! I know he’s cold..I just purchased his light on Amazon..waiting on arrival...

my question is..should I buy him coconut fiber for his substrate? He currently has sand and rocks and two plastic hideouts that he normally stays in cause I know he’s cold!
Also..what else should I get this little guy? I considered getting him a tortoise table already since he’ll be inside most of the time but will be taking him out for sunlight often! I wanna be sure he’s well taken care of!!
P.S excuse his messy enclosure...that’s how I got him..don’t have any supplies for him yet..but they are in their way!


----------



## Lyn W

This caresheet will help you find the right substrate and temps etc





Desert Tortoise Care Sheet


https://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/care-sheet/




tortoiseforum.org




Torst don't like change so maybe that's why he's a bit timid and if he is too cold that could affect him.


----------



## Crystallynda

I been doing my part on keeping him as warm as possible till his lights come in!
I have him in my room...it’s actually warmer in here then where he previously was!


----------



## Happytort27

Your tortoise looks very dry. I would give him a warm, 30 minute soak everyday in an opaque container where he can’t climb out. 

Get rid of the sand ASAP. Sand can cause impaction and irritate your tortoise’s eyes. The best substrate for DT’s is damp coco coir because they like digging (at least mine does). Buy the coconut coir bricks and follow the directions to loosen it. The other options would be orchid bark (known as fir bark or repti bark) or cypress mulch, but I prefer coco coir for this species. 

Next, there are four elements to heating and lighting complied by @Tom:

Basking bulb. I use 65 watt floods from the hardware store. I run them on a timer for 12 hours and adjust the height to get the correct basking temp under them. You can mount a fixture on the ceiling, or hang a dome lamp from the ceiling. Go lower or higher wattage if this makes the enclosure too hot or not warm enough. Do not use "spot" bulbs, mercury vapor bulbs or halogen bulbs.
Ambient heat maintenance. Unless your house gets unusually cold at night, you can skip this step for a DT, a Russian, or other Testudo species. Night lows above 60 require no night heat for Testudo species or DTs. If your house is around 70, that's perfect for a baby.
Light. I use florescent tubes for this purpose. Something in the 5000-6500K color range will look the best. Most tubes at the store are in the 2500K range and they look yellowish. I've been using LEDs lately and they are great, and run cooler than a florescent. This can be set on the same timer as the basking bulb. If your tortoises room is already adequately lit, you don't need this one either.
UV. If you can get your tortoise outside in a safe secure enclosure for an hour 2 or 3 times a week, you won't need indoor UV. If you want it anyway, get one of the newer HO type fluorescent tubes. Which type will depend on mounting height. It helps to have a UV meter to test and see what your bulb is actually putting out at your mounting height. Plexi-glass or screen tops will filter out some or all of the UV produced by your bulb. Regular "T 8" type UV tubes produce hardly any UV. CFL type UV bulbs are also ineffective, and sometimes dangerous, and should not be used.
I know you didn’t ask for this, but here are some food suggestions also complied by Tom:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food

If you do not have these types of weeds and flowers available at the moment, you can also get dandelion greens, mustard greens, cilantro, turnip and radish tops, bok choy, wheatgrass, and collard greens from most grocery stores. Make sure to rotate each item out every day to provide a variety. As a staple, you can buy chicory, endive, and escarole. Although, your tortoise needs a wider variety than this. Maybe try to order some seed mixes online or walk around your neighborhood and find some weeds that you can feed.

Please take a look at this updated care sheet for your species. This will probably clarify some things and answer your questions:

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...ise-any-temperate-species-of-tortoise.183131/ 

I apologize for the length of this post, but I hope this helps. More questions are welcome.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I absolutely love this!
> I read the sheet and it specified on what kind of bulb I need for my desert tortoise!!
> um I am planning on changing the sad as soon as possible! I have him inside a plastic container with sheets so he’s not on dirt cause I did notice his face being dried and I have put him in water since I have gotten him! He comes from neglected home!
> Also I was told by the sheet to get him coconut fiber loose..which is out of stock..can I just use the one you suggested?


----------



## Happytort27

https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/su...MIhsL06tqa7gIV0ht9Ch3UfQNZEAQYAyABEgIQz_D_BwE 

Something like this would work.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Is his plastic bin on the floor, or up on a table?

If he's on the floor, put him on a table. The floor is much colder than upper areas of the room.


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> Hello, I am new at owning a desert Tortoise that someone gave to me!
> I been doing a lot of research on these guys..
> the one I have seems to be still pretty young..I’m assuming about 1 year or 2 old!
> So far I have noticed he’s been a little scared of me or his surroundings..I only take him out to give him a warm bath and take him out for some sunlight! I have noticed that he wants to eat when outside but all he wants to do is sleep when he’s inside! I know he’s cold..I just purchased his light on Amazon..waiting on arrival...
> 
> my question is..should I buy him coconut fiber for his substrate? He currently has sand and rocks and two plastic hideouts that he normally stays in cause I know he’s cold!
> Also..what else should I get this little guy? I considered getting him a tortoise table already since he’ll be inside most of the time but will be taking him out for sunlight often! I wanna be sure he’s well taken care of!!
> P.S excuse his messy enclosure...that’s how I got him..don’t have any supplies for him yet..but they are in their way!


Don't wait another day. Go to Home Depot tomorrow and get a fixture, 65-100 watt flood bulb (NOT an LED replacement), and a digital appliance timer to turn it on and off. This tortoise needs to be able to warm up to 100 degrees every day and this light will simulate the sun when he's indoors.

Also soak the baby for 30-40 minutes in warm water daily for a while. Keep the water warm the whole time.

Simply dump the sand out and use no substrate until you can get some coco coir. You can find coir in bulk at local nurseries. Use a very thick layer and hand pack it down firmly. It will be messy at first, but keep hand packing it and it will settle in.

Read the care sheet and follow it if you want the baby to live:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





These bulbs. Adjust the height to get the correct temperature under them. Put a flat rock of some sort under it:








Philips 65-Watt Incandescent BR30 Flood Light Bulb Soft White (2700K) (12-Pack) 248872 - The Home Depot


The Philips 65-Watt Incandescent Flood Light Bulb (12-Pack) is designed to fit a variety of home or business lighting needs. These 12 flood lights shine for up to 2000 hours and are dimmable, allowing



www.homedepot.com





Hang this from over head and you can remove the little wire guard thingy. Don't use the clamp that comes with it:








HDX 300-Watt 10-1/2 in. Brooder Clamp Work Light HD-303PDQ - The Home Depot


Shine a light wherever you need it with the versatile and multipurpose 10.5 inch Brooder Clamp Light from HDX. Lighting up to 50% more than standard clamp lights, this light is held firmly in place with



www.homedepot.com





Timer:








Defiant 15 Amp 7-Day Indoor Plug-In Digital Timer with 2-Grounded Outlets, White 49808DI - The Home Depot


Save energy, save money and feel secure. The Defiant Daylight Adjusting 7-Day 2-Outlet Plug-In Digital Timer delivers convenient automation for lamps, seasonal lighting, appliances and electronics. Controls



www.homedepot.com





For food and water. I recommend having a couple of spares too:








Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Clay Saucer 100043039 - The Home Depot


The Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Saucer is crafted with porous terra cotta that allows plants' roots to breathe. Perfect for catching excess water from overwatering and protecting your home's surfaces.



www.homedepot.com





So you know the temp and humidity:








AcuRite Digital Humidity and Temperature Comfort Monitor 00619HD - The Home Depot


Ensuring proper indoor humidity has important skin, allergen and other health benefits by inhibiting the growth of mold, bacteria, viruses, fungi, mites and other asthma inducing agents. The AcuRite Digital



www.homedepot.com





Notice there is nothing you need here from a pet store. You'll get bad advice and the wrong products there.

Questions are welcome!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Is his plastic bin on the floor, or up on a table?
> 
> If he's on the floor, put him on a table. The floor is much colder than upper areas of the room.


I had him up in a high way up on something, but it was to cold in that part of take house so I moved him in our room with a circulating heater till his lights come in!
I also dumped his dirt..it was super dirty and definitely noted he can have respiratory issues! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Don't wait another day. Go to Home Depot tomorrow and get a fixture, 65-100 watt flood bulb (NOT an LED replacement), and a digital appliance timer to turn it on and off. This tortoise needs to be able to warm up to 100 degrees every day and this light will simulate the sun when he's indoors.
> 
> Also soak the baby for 30-40 minutes in warm water daily for a while. Keep the water warm the whole time.
> 
> Simply dump the sand out and use no substrate until you can get some coco coir. You can find coir in bulk at local nurseries. Use a very thick layer and hand pack it down firmly. It will be messy at first, but keep hand packing it and it will settle in.
> 
> Read the care sheet and follow it if you want the baby to live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bulbs. Adjust the height to get the correct temperature under them. Put a flat rock of some sort under it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philips 65-Watt Incandescent BR30 Flood Light Bulb Soft White (2700K) (12-Pack) 248872 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Philips 65-Watt Incandescent Flood Light Bulb (12-Pack) is designed to fit a variety of home or business lighting needs. These 12 flood lights shine for up to 2000 hours and are dimmable, allowing
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang this from over head and you can remove the little wire guard thingy. Don't use the clamp that comes with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDX 300-Watt 10-1/2 in. Brooder Clamp Work Light HD-303PDQ - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Shine a light wherever you need it with the versatile and multipurpose 10.5 inch Brooder Clamp Light from HDX. Lighting up to 50% more than standard clamp lights, this light is held firmly in place with
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant 15 Amp 7-Day Indoor Plug-In Digital Timer with 2-Grounded Outlets, White 49808DI - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Save energy, save money and feel secure. The Defiant Daylight Adjusting 7-Day 2-Outlet Plug-In Digital Timer delivers convenient automation for lamps, seasonal lighting, appliances and electronics. Controls
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For food and water. I recommend having a couple of spares too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Clay Saucer 100043039 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Saucer is crafted with porous terra cotta that allows plants' roots to breathe. Perfect for catching excess water from overwatering and protecting your home's surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you know the temp and humidity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AcuRite Digital Humidity and Temperature Comfort Monitor 00619HD - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Ensuring proper indoor humidity has important skin, allergen and other health benefits by inhibiting the growth of mold, bacteria, viruses, fungi, mites and other asthma inducing agents. The AcuRite Digital
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there is nothing you need here from a pet store. You'll get bad advice and the wrong products there.
> 
> Questions are welcome!


I bought him these things already, 

I read through the sheet article and it recommended me to get the mercy 100 Walt!
Also he has plastic low dishes for his food and water that I ask using!
I have pellets for food for him that someone recommended me and I also bought him calcium bone from Amazon like mentioned in the article! I have the powder with D3 in had as well!


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Don't wait another day. Go to Home Depot tomorrow and get a fixture, 65-100 watt flood bulb (NOT an LED replacement), and a digital appliance timer to turn it on and off. This tortoise needs to be able to warm up to 100 degrees every day and this light will simulate the sun when he's indoors.
> 
> Also soak the baby for 30-40 minutes in warm water daily for a while. Keep the water warm the whole time.
> 
> Simply dump the sand out and use no substrate until you can get some coco coir. You can find coir in bulk at local nurseries. Use a very thick layer and hand pack it down firmly. It will be messy at first, but keep hand packing it and it will settle in.
> 
> Read the care sheet and follow it if you want the baby to live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bulbs. Adjust the height to get the correct temperature under them. Put a flat rock of some sort under it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philips 65-Watt Incandescent BR30 Flood Light Bulb Soft White (2700K) (12-Pack) 248872 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Philips 65-Watt Incandescent Flood Light Bulb (12-Pack) is designed to fit a variety of home or business lighting needs. These 12 flood lights shine for up to 2000 hours and are dimmable, allowing
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang this from over head and you can remove the little wire guard thingy. Don't use the clamp that comes with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDX 300-Watt 10-1/2 in. Brooder Clamp Work Light HD-303PDQ - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Shine a light wherever you need it with the versatile and multipurpose 10.5 inch Brooder Clamp Light from HDX. Lighting up to 50% more than standard clamp lights, this light is held firmly in place with
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant 15 Amp 7-Day Indoor Plug-In Digital Timer with 2-Grounded Outlets, White 49808DI - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Save energy, save money and feel secure. The Defiant Daylight Adjusting 7-Day 2-Outlet Plug-In Digital Timer delivers convenient automation for lamps, seasonal lighting, appliances and electronics. Controls
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For food and water. I recommend having a couple of spares too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Clay Saucer 100043039 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Saucer is crafted with porous terra cotta that allows plants' roots to breathe. Perfect for catching excess water from overwatering and protecting your home's surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you know the temp and humidity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AcuRite Digital Humidity and Temperature Comfort Monitor 00619HD - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Ensuring proper indoor humidity has important skin, allergen and other health benefits by inhibiting the growth of mold, bacteria, viruses, fungi, mites and other asthma inducing agents. The AcuRite Digital
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there is nothing you need here from a pet store. You'll get bad advice and the wrong products there.
> 
> Questions are welcome!


What should I do? I bought him pellets from the pet store and powder calcium with D3 in it that’s it! The rest of the stuff I been looking at is from Amazon! Check other reply for images in which I got! I heard many bad things about coil for desert tortoise so I got him coconut fiber instead! Considering getting hay as well!!

the mercy light will arrive tomorrow and I also have a clip built for it as well to clip on his plastic enclosure! I have him without dirt in some un used sheets!!


----------



## Crystallynda

I don’t wanna have anxiety! 
i cant sleep at piece Without knowing my little guy is ok! I have gotten greatly attached to him already...I want him well!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/substrate-and-bedding/zoo-med-eco-earth-expandable-reptile-substrate-value-pack-5037116.html?lsft=utm_source:google,utm_term:5037116,utm_mediumLA,utm_content:GSC - Medium - Specialty - Reptile - LIA Only | Substrate &utm_id=432|pg1050552317|770809836861&utm_source=google&utm_medium=PLA&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhsL06tqa7gIV0ht9Ch3UfQNZEAQYAyABEgIQz_D_BwE
> 
> Something like this would work.


I got something similar to that actually! That particular one was out of stock in Amazon...I got the second best I found from same brand!


----------



## Crystallynda

Rest of stuff, waiting arrival!
Sheets should be updated! It’s still in 2011 !!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> What should I do? I bought him pellets from the pet store and powder calcium with D3 in it that’s it! The rest of the stuff I been looking at is from Amazon! Check other reply for images in which I got! I heard many bad things about coil for desert tortoise so I got him coconut fiber instead! Considering getting hay as well!!
> 
> the mercy light will arrive tomorrow and I also have a clip built for it as well to clip on his plastic enclosure! I have him without dirt in some un used sheets!!



Unfortunately, there has been a bit of a communication error here.

In post # 2, Lyn W linked you to a care sheet. Unfortunately, that care sheet is not used by TFO any longer. It recommends products that have been shown to not work as well as others.

Then, in post # 4, Happytort27 linked you to a different care sheet. This one has the latest, most up-to-date info.

You've ordered a light that is not good for torts. Your "mercy" light is actually a "mercury vapor light". They burn very hot, are expensive, are prone to being finicky, and most of all, have a tendency to burn the tort's carapace and promote pyramiding. Maybe you can return it and get your money back. Instead, use the flood light from Home Depot that Tom linked.

The lamp on the Amazon order with a clamp is dangerous because of the clamp. Clamps fail, the light falls into the substrate, and causes a fire. You can use the fixture, but tie it to something so it cannot fall into the enclosure. Or better, get the brooder light from Home Depot that Tom linked.

Tom says to do this tomorrow because a baby tort can very quickly get a respiratory infection (RI) when they are too cold. This cold situation has to be fixed ASAP. It's also why I said to get him up off the floor.

Please do not get any hay. Your baby is too young to eat it yet. If you were thinking of using it for substrate, it is no good for that. You will be adding water to the substrate to supply the high humidity your baby needs. Hay gets moldy when wet, so you don't want it in there.

Just go by Tom's post of what to do, and the info that Happytort 27 posted. Don't panic...we will guide you through each step. Just do what we tell you. There will be time later for you to learn why you did these things. Let's get your baby situated first.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Unfortunately, there has been a bit of a communication error here.
> 
> In post # 2, Lyn W linked you to a care sheet. Unfortunately, that care sheet is not used by TFO any longer. It recommends products that have been shown to not work as well as others.
> 
> Then, in post # 4, Happytort27 linked you to a different care sheet. This one has the latest, most up-to-date info.
> 
> You've ordered a light that is not good for torts. Your "mercy" light is actually a "mercury vapor light". They burn very hot, are expensive, are prone to being finicky, and most of all, have a tendency to burn the tort's carapace and promote pyramiding. Maybe you can return it and get your money back. Instead, use the flood light from Home Depot that Tom linked.
> 
> The lamp on the Amazon order with a clamp is dangerous because of the clamp. Clamps fail, the light falls into the substrate, and causes a fire. You can use the fixture, but tie it to something so it cannot fall into the enclosure. Or better, get the brooder light from Home Depot that Tom linked.
> 
> Tom says to do this tomorrow because a baby tort can very quickly get a respiratory infection (RI) when they are too cold. This cold situation has to be fixed ASAP. It's also why I said to get him up off the floor.
> 
> Please do not get any hay. Your baby is too young to eat it yet. If you were thinking of using it for substrate, it is no good for that. You will be adding water to the substrate to supply the high humidity your baby needs. Hay gets moldy when wet, so you don't want it in there.
> 
> Just go by Tom's post of what to do, and the info that Happytort 27 posted. Don't panic...we will guide you through each step. Just do what we tell you. There will be time later for you to learn why you did these things. Let's get your baby situated first.


Im on it, prob is..how can I put his light up if I don’t have a proper enclosure yet for him to have his light! I have no problem on getting the light from Home Depot tomorrow! His enclosure is plastic right now...and I have him in towels since I got rid of the dirt!
Suggestions in food? Cause all I have right now is pellets ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Im stressing because the last thing I want is for him to be sick ??

me and my fiancé are so attached to the little man!!


----------



## Crystallynda

I can get a clap holder...question what can I use to tie it?


----------



## Crystallynda

Everything else I am getting him is that ok?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Im on it, prob is..how can I put his light up if I don’t have a proper enclosure yet for him to have his light! I have no problem on getting the light from Home Depot tomorrow! His enclosure is plastic right now...and I have him in towels since I got rid of the dirt!
> Suggestions in food? Cause all I have right now is pellets ??


I talked to a native plant dispensary in California! I left them messages! I’m considering getting him native plants for occasional feeds! I thought you couldn’t feed it foods from the grocery store! I’m so confused now!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Also what is the suggestion for UVB? He actually stays in doors often! Should I buy an extra light bulb heater thing or what? 
I take him out side for some UV from sun but one issue I run into is it’s still pretty chill out where I currently live! Remember I have a plastic enclosure for him for the time being!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Im on it, prob is..how can I put his light up if I don’t have a proper enclosure yet for him to have his light! I have no problem on getting the light from Home Depot tomorrow! His enclosure is plastic right now...and I have him in towels since I got rid of the dirt!
> Suggestions in food? Cause all I have right now is pellets ??



You need to hang the light fixture above the plastic bin. Do you have the lid for the bin? If you do, we can tell you how to do the light. If you don't have it, you will need to find a piece of plexiglass, or a piece of plywood, to cover the bin.

In post # 4, there is a huge list of food items. Now, in the winter, you need to get greens from the grocery store. Read that post carefully...it's all explained in it.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You need to hang the light fixture above the plastic bin. Do you have the lid for the bin? If you do, we can tell you how to do the light. If you don't have it, you will need to find a piece of plexiglass, or a piece of plywood, to cover the bin.
> 
> In post # 4, there is a huge list of food items. Now, in the winter, you need to get greens from the grocery store. Read that post carefully...it's all explained in it.


Yes i have the lid, and it has holes in it! Will this even work??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I talked to a native plant dispensary in California! I left them messages! I’m considering getting him native plants for occasional feeds! I thought you couldn’t feed it foods from the grocery store! I’m so confused now!!



Any plants you buy commercially will have pesticides in them. You have to repot them and wait a year to put them in the enclosure or feed them. If you can get cuttings from friends or family, that's best.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Yes i have the lid, and it has holes in it! Will this even work??


By the way, I just moved him off the floor!! I have our heater facing his direction!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Any plants you buy commercially will have pesticides in them. You have to repot them and wait a year to put them in the enclosure or feed them. If you can get cuttings from friends or family, that's best.


This was actually a website from the sheets! Not sure if it was the updated one or the old one though!!


----------



## Crystallynda

I swear...I can’t sleep!
Im a worried tort mama here!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Yes i have the lid, and it has holes in it! Will this even work??



Yes, that would work. But don't spend that money just yet. There are other ways.

The lid...what kind of holes? Can you shoot me a pic? Also, I need to think about going to bed soon. We can't do all of this tonight. Read the posts again. Some of your answers are in them.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> By the way, I just moved him off the floor!! I have our heater facing his direction!


Excellent! That helps so much!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Also what is the suggestion for UVB? He actually stays in doors often! Should I buy an extra light bulb heater thing or what?
> I take him out side for some UV from sun but one issue I run into is it’s still pretty chill out where I currently live! Remember I have a plastic enclosure for him for the time being!



For right now, just hold off on the UVB. He'll be fine until we get all this other stuff taken care of.

It's too cold for him outside now. Only take him out if it's over 80°F.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, that would work. But don't spend that money just yet. There are other ways.
> 
> The lid...what kind of holes? Can you shoot me a pic? Also, I need to think about going to bed soon. We can't do all of this tonight. Read the posts again. Some of your answers are in them.


Yes, i can send pic! I haven’t bought it yet, it’s in the cart! Thinking on returning the other light first thing tomorrow! He needs his light ASAP!!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> For right now, just hold off on the UVB. He'll be fine until we get all this other stuff taken care of.


Ok, I’ll just take him outside then briefly meanwhile! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> For right now, just hold off on the UVB. He'll be fine until we get all this other stuff taken care of.
> 
> It's too cold for him outside now. Only take him out if it's over 80°F.


? noted! Since the water i put in a plastic container gets cold to quickly..what do you suggest me do?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Excellent! That helps so much!


??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Yes, i can send pic! I haven’t bought it yet, it’s in the cart! Thinking on returning the other light first thing tomorrow! He needs his light ASAP!!



You're ordering the lid for the bin he's in? Don't you have the one that came with the bin?

You do not want holes in the lid. Don't get it if it has holes.


----------



## Crystallynda

Let me explain, this tort was handed over to me by someone who couldn’t take care of him anymore! The lid is the original! I guess he thought it needed holes for him to breath!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> ? noted! Since the water i put in a plastic container gets cold to quickly..what do you suggest me do?


You mean his soaking water? You can soak him in the sink. When the water cools down, scoop some out and replace with warm water. It should be 90-95°.


----------



## Crystallynda

The sink is to narrow, I’m afraid he’ll drown! I don’t want his whole head to be in the water! I don’t think non of my sinks are flat!
Only thing I can think of is our tub!
So the water has to be hot? Is there a thermistor that I need for that too?
Is the digital thing I ordered good enough??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> The sink is to narrow, I’m afraid he’ll drown! I don’t want his whole head to be in the water! I don’t think non of my sinks are flat!
> Only thing I can think of is our tub!
> So the water has to be hot? Is there a thermistor that I need for that too?
> Is the digital thing I ordered good enough??


Also, I already went into Amazon to get the return label for light! Let me know if there’s anything else I need to return back! I lost track on my expense already! Anyways...we’ll pick this up in a few hours!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Also, I already went into Amazon to get the return label for light! Let me know if there’s anything else I need to return back! I lost track on my expense already! Anyways...we’ll pick this up in a few hours!!


These are next on my list! Let me know if there’s something I need too cross off ASAP!! And any recommendations in what I should get instead are welcome! I want the very best for baby tort! ???


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Let me explain, this tort was handed over to me by someone who couldn’t take care of him anymore! The lid is the original! I guess he thought it needed holes for him to breath!


Oh! You said it was in the cart...I'm easily confused. ?

Let's put that on hold for a bit...

Your life would be much easier, and your tort better off, if he was in a closed chamber enclosure. That means that the top is covered...there is nothing open to the room air. It makes it easy to maintain the heat and humidity he needs.

This is the easiest way for you to do that. It's called a grow tent. Here are a couple pics of them being used, and an Amazon link. We have a member who can walk you through the entire process of setting it up.







Grow tent 4'x2'x2'
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PK7J1XZ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

If you are able to get this now, order it. It will solve so many problems and you won't buy anything that won't be used. Your tort should be able to live in this until he's big enough to live outside full time.

If you're willing, order this tonight. Then we can get him all set up.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> The sink is to narrow, I’m afraid he’ll drown! I don’t want his whole head to be in the water! I don’t think non of my sinks are flat!
> Only thing I can think of is our tub!
> So the water has to be hot? Is there a thermistor that I need for that too?
> Is the digital thing I ordered good enough??


You just put a couple inches of water in. You can use a bin of some kind in the sink or tub. You want the water to come up just over where his upper and lower shells meet.

It's not hot. 90-95° is slightly warmer than lukewarm. Put a drop on your wrist...if you'd put a baby in it, it's good. You can use a meat thermometer if you don't have any other.

The little square thermometer/hygrometer that you ordered is good. It can't be used in water though. But you'll use it all the time in the enclosure. It would be good if you ordered 3 more.


----------



## Crystallynda

Will this not work?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You just put a couple inches of water in. You can use a bin of some kind in the sink or tub. You want the water to come up just over where his upper and lower shells meet.
> 
> It's not hot. 90-95° is slightly warmer than lukewarm. Put a drop on your wrist...if you'd put a baby in it, it's good. You can use a meat thermometer if you don't have any other.
> 
> The little square thermometer/hygrometer that you ordered is good. It can't be used in water though. But you'll use it all the time in the enclosure. It would be good if you ordered 3 more.


Lord have mercy...I’m out of budget for 3 more ??
I’ll work with just the one for now..maybe I’ll consider getting the one you posted!! I don’t think I even have a meat one either ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Will this not work?


Only asking cause I considered getting it for proper lighting!! It’s good for both inside and outside and you could double it if needed!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> These are next on my list! Let me know if there’s something I need too cross off ASAP!! And any recommendations in what I should get instead are welcome! I want the very best for baby tort! ???



You can get the half log and the basking rock. None of the rest.

The carpet won't be used.
The dishes aren't good.
The tort enclosure is not a closed chamber.
Torts don't play with balls.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You can get the half log and the basking rock. None of the rest.
> 
> The carpet won't be used.
> The dishes aren't good.
> The tort enclosure is not a closed chamber.
> Torts don't play with balls.


?? i saw somewhere they did ! Something with interactments for fun with their food! I been readying on a lot of sources as you can see!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Lord have mercy...I’m out of budget for 3 more ??
> I’ll work with just the one for now..maybe I’ll consider getting the one you posted!! I don’t think I even have a meat one either ??


OK. Maybe later. You'll want a temp gun too somewhere along the line. You point a laser at anything and it tells you the temp of the object.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> ?? i saw somewhere they did ! Something with interactments for fun with their food! I been readying on a lot of sources as you can see!!


When torts push balls, it's because the tort sees the ball as an intruder in his territory. He tries to get it out of his enclosure. It's an agressive action, and he's stressed. Not everyone agrees with that statement. They think the tort is having fun. Decide for yourself.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Only asking cause I considered getting it for proper lighting!! It’s good for both inside and outside and you could double it if needed!!



They really don't work out well. They are way too small for anything larger than a tiny hatchling. Save your money.


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok recommendation on where to set the one you recommended because I actually have him currently in my room downstairs! Should I have him be in his proper place with the one who suggested? How big really is it?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> OK. Maybe later. You'll want a temp gun too somewhere along the line. You point a laser at anything and it tells you the temp of the object.


Wait what? That’s cool! How much is that? 
will have to budget it in!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Ok recommendation on where to set the one you recommended because I actually have him currently in my room downstairs! Should I have him be in his proper place with the one who suggested? How big really is it?



The grow tent is 4 ft long, 2 ft wide, and 2 ft high. You can put it anywhere you want as long as you have access to the front of it.

I think they're pretty, and the members using them say they work great.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Wait what? That’s cool! How much is that?
> will have to budget it in!



I don't have a link at the moment, but they run around $15-$20. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh! You said it was in the cart...I'm easily confused. ?
> 
> Let's put that on hold for a bit...
> 
> Your life would be much easier, and your tort better off, if he was in a closed chamber enclosure. That means that the top is covered...there is nothing open to the room air. It makes it easy to maintain the heat and humidity he needs.
> 
> This is the easiest way for you to do that. It's called a grow tent. Here are a couple pics of them being used, and an Amazon link. We have a member who can walk you through the entire process of setting it up.
> 
> View attachment 315281
> 
> 
> View attachment 315282
> 
> 
> Grow tent 4'x2'x2'
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PK7J1XZ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> If you are able to get this now, order it. It will solve so many problems and you won't buy anything that won't be used. Your tort should be able to live in this until he's big enough to live outside full time.
> 
> If you're willing, order this tonight. Then we can get him all set up.


Hmm I seen a few bad reviews on this!! 
idk...zipper problems is the pain issue!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't have a link at the moment, but they run around $15-$20. Maybe a bit more.


Will definitely need to think on this one for sure!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Hmm I seen a few bad reviews on this!!
> idk...zipper problems is the pain issue!


No one here has had any problems that I know of.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Hmm I seen a few bad reviews on this!!
> idk...zipper problems is the pain issue!


It looks huge...I sought I’ll be able to put him in my living and dinning area now! 
I don’t even think I have a big enough dresser for this thing either! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> No one here has had any problems that I know of.


?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> No one here has had any problems that I know of.


I should probably mention we just moved!!

I live in a town home! We still setting in and buying used furniture ?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> The grow tent is 4 ft long, 2 ft wide, and 2 ft high. You can put it anywhere you want as long as you have access to the front of it.
> 
> I think they're pretty, and the members using them say they work great.


And it can’t be on the floor correct?


----------



## Crystallynda

I’ll definitely keep that chamber in mind!
Anything but the best for this little guy..


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> And it can’t be on the floor correct?


Actually, I think they do put them on the floor. They might put a tarp down first to protect the floor. I'll tag Sydney. She'll answer all questions about grow tents.

I'm going to bed...I'll be online off and on tomorrow.

@Srmcclure Sydney, please tell this lady all about grow tents.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I think they do put them on the floor. They might put a tarp down first to protect the floor. I'll tag Sydney. She'll answer all questions about grow tents.
> 
> I'm going to bed...I'll be online off and on tomorrow.
> 
> @Srmcclure Sydney, please tell this lady all about grow tents.


???

also is it bad that I might of put him in water more than once today ??

I was trying to keep warm...


----------



## Crystallynda

He was too cold in his house, I wide awake knowing he’s cold! I placed him on chest! bad idea putting his house near the window!!??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> ???
> 
> also is it bad that I might of put him in water more than once today ??
> 
> I was trying to keep warm...


What can I use for his head that’s a bit dry?


----------



## Jackie-ytd

Crystallynda said:


> What can I use for his head that’s a bit dry?


For a dry head personally I put so warm water on a cotton pad and just let his head soak


----------



## Crystallynda

Jackie-ytd said:


> For a dry head personally I put so warm water on a cotton pad and just let his head soak


Interesting alright! Also he’s sleeping on my hand more comfortable! His house was too cold..for the life of me I could leave in there!! 
I wonder if anybody has experienced this?


----------



## Crystallynda

My room is set at 83 degrees!!


----------



## Jackie-ytd

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting alright! Also he’s sleeping on my hand more comfortable! His house was too cold..for the life of me I could leave in there!!
> I wonder if anybody has experienced this?


if he’s okay that’s fine every tort is different and like different things. Is he active and eating?


----------



## Crystallynda

On top, I put the heater on


Jackie-ytd said:


> if he’s okay that’s fine every tort is different and like different things. Is he active and eating?


we he’s active and drinks water!! The eating is tricky..I know he wants to eat..but I think I have to go shopping for him for local stuff because apparently the pellets are not for him yet! I have only had the tort for a couple days!! He did have a small nibble though before bed and he walked a little before I put him back in his enclosure!


----------



## Srmcclure

The grow tents work really well for the money and I love mine. I currently have 2 3ft x 6ft tents for my 2 torts and both work fine for both species (SA leo and redfoot). Im not super knowledgeable about desert torts, but a closed chamber will trap your heat and keep whatever humidity that baby needs pretty darn easy. I have one on the floor and one on a table thing by brother made for me right above it. Both have inside and outside liners and I also bought cheap pink sheet insulation at home depot and put it underneath just in case. I can help you get one all set up easy peasy


----------



## Crystallynda

He chirps a few times..I think it’s his beak!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> The grow tents work really well for the money and I love mine. I currently have 2 3ft x 6ft tents for my 2 torts and both work fine for both species (SA leo and redfoot). Im not super knowledgeable about desert torts, but a closed chamber will trap your heat and keep whatever humidity that baby needs pretty darn easy. I have one on the floor and one on a table thing by brother made for me right above it. Both have inside and outside liners and I also bought cheap pink sheet insulation at home depot and put it underneath just in case. I can help you get one all set up easy peasy


That would be wonderful!! ??


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> On top, I put the heater on
> 
> we he’s active and drinks water!! The eating is tricky..I know he wants to eat..but I think I have to go shopping for him for local stuff because apparently the pellets are not for him yet! I have only had the tort for a couple days!! He did have a small nibble though before bed and he walked a little before I put him back in his enclosure!


Get some greens for sure like dandelion leaves, escarole, radicchio and endive atleast to start.. itll need mainly weeds, but this will be better for now than pellets.. Pellets are only supposed to be supplemental foods.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> That would be wonderful!! ??


I been readying a lot on desert torts! My head is full of knowledge..but I can use a lot more since apparently some information isn’t accurate anymore!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Get some greens for sure like dandelion leaves, escarole, radicchio and endive atleast to start.. itll need mainly weeds, but this will be better for now than pellets.. Pellets are only supposed to be supplemental foods.


Good to know! 
def gonna start by getting his proper light and then off to the store I go!


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> I been readying a lot on desert torts! My head is full of knowledge..but I can use a lot more since apparently some information isn’t accurate anymore!


Stop reading info from other sources. Most of what you find is old, out-dated and wrong.

You don't need a closed chamber for a DT. You don't need a UV bulb in your climate. Just get the few items that I linked for you.

The coco coir substrate in your order is correct. The lamp stand is a great way to hang your heat lamp and adjust the height. No need to soak more than once a day. Get a dishwashing tub from Walmart for about $2 to soak him in. Get a second tub, black, flip it over and cut out a door hole for a humid hide. Its okay for the baby to drop to room temp at night, as long as it can warm up under the basking lamp, or in the sun, each day.

Read this thread for the correct care info and diet info:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Stop reading info from other sources. Most of what you find is old, out-dated and wrong.
> 
> You don't need a closed chamber for a DT. You don't need a UV bulb in your climate. Just get the few items that I linked for you.
> 
> The coco coir substrate in your order is correct. The lamp stand is a great way to hang your heat lamp and adjust the height. No need to soak more than once a day. Get a dishwashing tub from Walmart for about $2 to soak him in. Get a second tub, black, flip it over and cut out a door hole for a humid hide. Its okay for the baby to drop to room temp at night, as long as it can warm up under the basking lamp, or in the sun, each day.
> 
> Read this thread for the correct care info and diet info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org


So wait you don’t recommend the plant enclosure? Cause what I have is a plastic one!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ima keep with this forum for now on !!


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Ima keep with this forum for now on !!


Whatever Tom says goes lol. He'll never steer you wrong!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok, so I’m about to head to Home Depot!
I have a light mount arriving with a clip “how can I tie it up so it won’t fall”? Zip ties?


----------



## Jackie-ytd

Crystallynda said:


> Ok, so I’m about to head to Home Depot!
> I have a light mount arriving with a clip “how can I tie it up so it won’t fall”? Zip ties?


I think that will be your best hope yes fingers crossed you find everything for your little guy!


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Ok, so I’m about to head to Home Depot!
> I have a light mount arriving with a clip “how can I tie it up so it won’t fall”? Zip ties?


Thats what I used before I got my arcadia lights and they worked great


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> So wait you don’t recommend the plant enclosure? Cause what I have is a plastic one!!


I don't think you need a closed chamber for a DT. No.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> I don't think you need a closed chamber for a DT. No.


Sounds good!


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> I don't think you need a closed chamber for a DT. No.


Is it safe to use the tub for the lights!


----------



## Crystallynda

? Do I need a bigger tub?


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> Is it safe to use the tub for the lights!


Yes. The bigger the tub the better.


Crystallynda said:


> ? Do I need a bigger tub?


Bigger enclosures are better, but plastic tubs can work.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Yes. The bigger the tub the better.
> 
> Bigger enclosures are better, but plastic tubs can work.


What size do you recommend? Cause I need to include his hide out!
Does he need humidity cause now I’m a little confused on this!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Will something like this work?


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Don't wait another day. Go to Home Depot tomorrow and get a fixture, 65-100 watt flood bulb (NOT an LED replacement), and a digital appliance timer to turn it on and off. This tortoise needs to be able to warm up to 100 degrees every day and this light will simulate the sun when he's indoors.
> 
> Also soak the baby for 30-40 minutes in warm water daily for a while. Keep the water warm the whole time.
> 
> Simply dump the sand out and use no substrate until you can get some coco coir. You can find coir in bulk at local nurseries. Use a very thick layer and hand pack it down firmly. It will be messy at first, but keep hand packing it and it will settle in.
> 
> Read the care sheet and follow it if you want the baby to live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bulbs. Adjust the height to get the correct temperature under them. Put a flat rock of some sort under it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philips 65-Watt Incandescent BR30 Flood Light Bulb Soft White (2700K) (12-Pack) 248872 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Philips 65-Watt Incandescent Flood Light Bulb (12-Pack) is designed to fit a variety of home or business lighting needs. These 12 flood lights shine for up to 2000 hours and are dimmable, allowing
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang this from over head and you can remove the little wire guard thingy. Don't use the clamp that comes with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDX 300-Watt 10-1/2 in. Brooder Clamp Work Light HD-303PDQ - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Shine a light wherever you need it with the versatile and multipurpose 10.5 inch Brooder Clamp Light from HDX. Lighting up to 50% more than standard clamp lights, this light is held firmly in place with
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant 15 Amp 7-Day Indoor Plug-In Digital Timer with 2-Grounded Outlets, White 49808DI - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Save energy, save money and feel secure. The Defiant Daylight Adjusting 7-Day 2-Outlet Plug-In Digital Timer delivers convenient automation for lamps, seasonal lighting, appliances and electronics. Controls
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For food and water. I recommend having a couple of spares too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Clay Saucer 100043039 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Pennington 8 in. Terra Cotta Saucer is crafted with porous terra cotta that allows plants' roots to breathe. Perfect for catching excess water from overwatering and protecting your home's surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you know the temp and humidity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AcuRite Digital Humidity and Temperature Comfort Monitor 00619HD - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Ensuring proper indoor humidity has important skin, allergen and other health benefits by inhibiting the growth of mold, bacteria, viruses, fungi, mites and other asthma inducing agents. The AcuRite Digital
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there is nothing you need here from a pet store. You'll get bad advice and the wrong products there.
> 
> Questions are welcome!


Ok I’m at Home Depot, and apparently they only have LED replacement at this time! According to one of the employees they are switching over...??

he’s currently checking the back!


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> What size do you recommend? Cause I need to include his hide out!
> Does he need humidity cause now I’m a little confused on this!!


The bigger the better. More room to move in the indoor enclosure is good.

High humidity is not necessary for this desert species. I don't worry about ambient humidity for them. Whatever it is is fine as long as you do the rest: What works is to provide deep damp substrate that they can dig into. Your bricks of coco fiber that you bought will work great. Make a very thick layer and hand pack it down. You want a depth 3-4 inches after hand packing. This allows them to burrow down and make their own little humid microclimate. In a addition, the humid hide, the shallow water dish, and daily soaks will ensure good hydration. Covering all or part of the top will help hold in some heat and humidity and is beneficial in most cases.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> The bigger the better. More room to move in the indoor enclosure is good.
> 
> High humidity is not necessary for this desert species. I don't worry about ambient humidity for them. Whatever it is is fine as long as you do the rest: What works is to provide deep damp substrate that they can dig into. Your bricks of coco fiber that you bought will work great. Make a very thick layer and hand pack it down. You want a depth 3-4 inches after hand packing. This allows them to burrow down and make their own little humid microclimate. In a addition, the humid hide, the shallow water dish, and daily soaks will ensure good hydration. Covering all or part of the top will help hold in some heat and humidity and is beneficial in most cases.


Ok fantastic! Got him the clay bow for his water or his water bath! ??

also I’m on my way to the bulb store cause they had no flood bulbs here! Also February they will be stocking on torts weeds and plants!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Will this work?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> ???
> 
> also is it bad that I might of put him in water more than once today ??
> 
> I was trying to keep warm...



Extra soaks will never be bad for him as long as the water stays warm. Wet + cold = disaster.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He was too cold in his house, I wide awake knowing he’s cold! I placed him on chest! bad idea putting his house near the window!!??


Snuggling is a good way to get warm...for anybody. ??


----------



## Crystallynda

So Ho


KarenSoCal said:


> Snuggling is a good way to get warm...for anybody. ??


So Home Depot doesn’t carry the philips 65 none LED anymore! I’m at batteries and bolts and the closest thing I found was felt electric!
Home Depot said the 12 pack can take up too 2 weeks ??? 
online order only!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> So Ho
> 
> So Home Depot doesn’t carry the philips 65 none LED anymore! I’m at batteries and bolts and the closest thing I found was felt electric!
> Home Depot said the 12 pack can take up too 2 weeks ???
> online order only!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Let me know if it’s safe to use!
I’ll order the 12 back if needed as well from Home Depot!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Let me know if it’s safe to use!
> I’ll order the 12 back if needed as well from Home Depot!


Do I need a pooper scooper? If not let me know so I can return it back to Amazon!!


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> Let me know if it’s safe to use!
> I’ll order the 12 back if needed as well from Home Depot!


Can’t see enough of the box. Is that a 65 watt incandescent flood bulb? If yes, you should be all set.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Can’t see enough of the box. Is that a 65 watt incandescent flood bulb? If yes, you should be all set.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Let me know if it’s safe to use!
> I’ll order the 12 back if needed as well from Home Depot!



Does it say "incandescent" anywhere on the box? Give us a pic of the back of the box.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Do I need a pooper scooper? If not let me know so I can return it back to Amazon!!


No, you don't need one. A paper towel does the job.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Does it say "incandescent" anywhere on the box? Give us a pic of the back of the box.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> No, you don't need one. A paper towel does the job.


----------



## Crystallynda

So before I put the substrate and I put paper towels on the bottom of his tub correct?


----------



## Jackie-ytd

Crystallynda said:


> So before I put the substrate and I put paper towels on the bottom of his tub correct?


No it just means you can just pick any mess up with some paper towel instead of buying something specific


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> So before I put the substrate and I put paper towels on the bottom of his tub correct?


No paper towels under the substrate. Substrate goes right into the enclosure.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> No paper towels under the substrate. Substrate goes right into the enclosure.


Ok..so no paper towels at all ok!


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> Does it say "incandescent" anywhere on the box? Give us a pic of the back of the box.



@Tom 

What do you think? It has a filament, but I've never seen an incandescent guaranteed for 10 years!


----------



## Crystallynda

Closet thing I can get to!! Cause I don’t know if waiting a couple weeks would be better!! ??


KarenSoCal said:


> @Tom
> 
> What do you think? It has a filament, but I've never seen an incandescent guaranteed for 10 years!
> View attachment 315304


can they eat organic Kale, spinach and chard? That’s all I could find in grocery store on top of strawberries!


----------



## Crystallynda

What a


Crystallynda said:


> Closet thing I can get to!! Cause I don’t know if waiting a couple weeks would be better!! ??
> 
> can they eat organic Kale, spinach and chard? That’s all I could find in grocery store on top of strawberries!


What about organic leafy greens?


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey I’m considering getting him his weeds and plants and flowers for him “slowly but surely “ 

my question is??What should I purchase to keep his plants in good health for him to eat!! ??


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> Closet thing I can get to!! Cause I don’t know if waiting a couple weeks would be better!! ??
> 
> can they eat organic Kale, spinach and chard? That’s all I could find in grocery store on top of strawberries!


Read the care sheet. What to feed them is explained in detail there. Kale spinach and chard aren't great items, but not toxic. If you must use grocery store greens use endive and escarole as your primaries. Mix in Arugula, cilantro, dandelion greens, and more for variety. You need to add amendments to the greens.

None of this is urgent. Its more of a long term diet thing.


----------



## Markw84

KarenSoCal said:


> @Tom
> 
> What do you think? It has a filament, but I've never seen an incandescent guaranteed for 10 years!
> View attachment 315304



This is a correct incandescent bulb of the type we recommend and should be good for the tortoise.

Many guarantees are sales generators. They know from research that most folks do not bother with guarantees after a year or so on a small $ item. The added sales from a long gurantee outweigh the few people that will actually use the guarantee if a bulb fails in 4 years or so.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Read the care sheet. What to feed them is explained in detail there. Kale spinach and chard aren't great items, but not toxic. If you must use grocery store greens use endive and escarole as your primaries. Mix in Arugula, cilantro, dandelion greens, and more for variety. You need to add amendments to the greens.
> 
> None of this is urgent. Its more of a long term diet thing.



Unfortunately none of these I could find in the store I went! Ima need to visit others I guess for the time being! What grocery store can I access this?
Also I did find cilantro..that’s it ?


----------



## Crystallynda

What should I do if I can’t find anything? ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Idk what you have out there, but to find things other than the weeds I can grow I go to a place called sprouts farmers market. Thats where I get those staples he mentioned. Look at more organic stores or the Asian markets here have a lot of it too


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Idk what you have out there, but to find things other than the weeds I can grow I go to a place called sprouts farmers market. Thats where I get those staples he mentioned. Look at more organic stores or the Asian markets here have a lot of it too


Can I still use what I have or should I just consume it myself and only give him cilantro?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Can I still use what I have or should I just consume it myself and only give him cilantro?


Finally a light...substrate comes tonight or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Srmcclure

You can use it, its just not amazing. But it won't harm the baby.
Look up Kapidolo Farms when you have time. There are great additives for the store bought greens that Tom was talking about. Doesn't have to be an immediate buy, but definitely will help your baby long term. I have a lot of them and they help add fiber and nutrients to the store bought stuffs. Also herbal hay from tortoise supply.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Finally a light...substrate comes tonight or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Srmcclure

So teenie and cute!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> You can use it, its just not amazing. But it won't harm the baby.
> Look up Kapidolo Farms when you have time. There are great additives for the store bought greens that Tom was talking about. Doesn't have to be an immediate buy, but definitely will help your baby long term. I have a lot of them and they help add fiber and nutrients to the store bought stuffs. Also herbal hay from tortoise supply.


I’ll definitely give them a look and a try sometime! One step at a time! Next is substrate and exploring sprouts!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> So teenie and cute!


Ikr? He’s definitely a keeper! I’ll do anything for this little guy!


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> I’ll definitely give them a look and a try sometime! One step at a time! Next is substrate and exploring sprouts!


Did you find a sprouts near you? Awesome! 
Off topic FYI they have avocado's the size of softballs! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Did you find a sprouts near you? Awesome!
> Off topic FYI they have avocado's the size of softballs! ??


What in heaven lol

I’m assuming that’s a no no for these guys!
Yep we have a couple in the valley! Ima definitely check them out soon!


----------



## Crystallynda

How long should I give him to adjust? I think timid or scared because he has his head inside his shell! ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Yea, no! Not for him, just you lol.

And they don't like change so it'll probably take a while for him to relax properly. Also young torts do sleep alone just like human babies lol


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> How long should I give him to adjust? I think timid or scared because he has his head inside his shell! ?


He wants to eat the cilantro but he keeps missing or it may be to big for him!! What should I do? ??

since I had him he’s been drinking more water than anything else!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Yea, no! Not for him, just you lol.
> 
> And they don't like change so it'll probably take a while for him to relax properly. Also young torts do sleep alone just like human babies lol


He likes sleeping on my hand! A couple nights I let him sleep on my hand then put him in his hiding spot! He definitely sleeps a lot! Not sure if the light is doing it’s job but I guess we’ll see


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> He wants to eat the cilantro but he keeps missing or it may be to big for him!! What should I do? ??
> 
> since I had him he’s been drinking more water than anything else!!


Maybe move the food into a corner so it doesn't move on him and it makes it easier for him not to miss it, but thats good with the water. He looks dry so lots of water is good ? babies can tear up that food, no worries!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> He likes sleeping on my hand! A couple nights I let him sleep on my hand then put him in his hiding spot! He definitely sleeps a lot! Not sure if the light is doing it’s job but I guess we’ll see


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Maybe move the food into a corner so it doesn't move on him and it makes it easier for him not to miss it, but thats good with the water. He looks dry so lots of water is good ? babies can tear up that food, no worries!



anybody see anything wrong here? He’s making a little chirp noise again!He was just placed in water and he drank and he actually got out almost on his own! I’m using his clay bowl for his bath!


----------



## Crystallynda

I guess I’ll leave him be for a moment..cause sometimes I work myself up for thinking to deep into stuff.. lol


Crystallynda said:


> anybody see anything wrong here? He’s making a little chirp noise again!He was just placed in water and he drank and he actually got out almost on his own! I’m using his clay bowl for his bath!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> He likes sleeping on my hand! A couple nights I let him sleep on my hand then put him in his hiding spot! He definitely sleeps a lot! Not sure if the light is doing it’s job but I guess we’ll see


I guess he’s basking lol he has his legs strengthen out!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I guess he’s basking lol he has his legs strengthen out!!


Lol I think he thinks his rocks are food


----------



## Srmcclure

He might be wanting a little calcium or he could just be curious lol


----------



## Crystallynda

Lol I guess he wants to eat without us watch jaja!!


----------



## Crystallynda

He doesn’t seem to like anything..green I gave him!
Ima try strawberries!
I’m probably gonna head out to sprouts now to get him some more stuff!


----------



## Srmcclure

Well, and my redfoot doesn't like cilantro, but my leo does. I think its a bit 'spicy' so it might take him a second to like it.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> He doesn’t seem to like anything..green I gave him!
> Ima try strawberries!
> I’m probably gonna head out to sprouts now to get him some more stuff!


Sorry for al the forums I am just excited to see him more active!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Well, and my redfoot doesn't like cilantro, but my leo does. I think its a bit 'spicy' so it might take him a second to like it.


I gave him organic spinach and red chord just in case he wants to try something!! Now he’s just under the light like before! 
I wouid like to take him in for a vet check up! What would be the recommendation vet here in the western area of USA!


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> I gave him organic spinach and red chord just in case he wants to try something!! Now he’s just under the light like before!
> I wouid like to take him in for a vet check up! What would be the recommendation vet here in the western area of USA!


I think most people forgo the vet with torts until there is something seriously wrong only because most vets aren't very knowledgeable about torts. There's no course on them in vet school and so they just assume they are like other reptiles and give them shots and things that could really harm them... if Tom or someone else says differently though, go with Tom lol.

My leo likes to bask too. Hes just warming himself up now that he has the chance id bet. Both my torts love both dandelion greens offered at sprouts and escarole and endive. I never have a hard time getting them to eat those. They also like the arugula.


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> I think most people forgo the vet with torts until there is something seriously wrong only because most vets aren't very knowledgeable about torts. There's no course on them in vet school and so they just assume they are like other reptiles and give them shots and things that could really harm them... if Tom or someone else says differently though, go with Tom lol.
> 
> My leo likes to bask too. Hes just warming himself up now that he has the chance id bet. Both my torts love both dandelion greens offered at sprouts and escarole and endive. I never have a hard time getting them to eat those. They also like the arugula.


I’m definitely gonna get those for my little guy! Thanks for the tip!
He’s scratching right now..he really needs his substrate big time!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok for the first time he’s actually cooking himself...what???


----------



## Crystallynda

Cooling ? autocorrect your a trip! 


Crystallynda said:


> Ok for the first time he’s actually cooking himself...what???


----------



## Crystallynda

Little mans name has been picked! 
Since he’s cute and sweet and well I love chocolate, his name she’ll be coco! That is all!! ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Markw84 said:


> This is a correct incandescent bulb of the type we recommend and should be good for the tortoise.
> 
> Many guarantees are sales generators. They know from research that most folks do not bother with guarantees after a year or so on a small $ item. The added sales from a long gurantee outweigh the few people that will actually use the guarantee if a bulb fails in 4 years or so.


Thank you, Mark! I never even considered a marketing ploy, but it makes sense.

Except those of us who lived a lifetime on incandescent lights know they would never last that long, unless never turned off.

Have you heard of the bulb at a firehouse that's 117 years old, and still burning? It was almost never turned off.









Centennial Light - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Lol I guess he wants to eat without us watch jaja!!


If you have them, try Albertson's. They're not cheap, but usually have a good selection of greens, including endive/escarole and radicchio.


----------



## Crystallynda

Never in my wilderness dream did I ever imagine myself having a tort with all this work haha! It’s well worth it though! He’s worth it! I Always wanted a tortoise....??


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> If you have them, try Albertson's. They're not cheap, but usually have a good selection of greens, including endive/escarole and radicchio.


Yes, Im actually on my way to sprouts!!


----------



## Happytort27

What a cute name! 

Once you receive everything, we’d love to see some more pictures. Also, just as a reminder (not trying to be redundant), kale, spinach and chard aren't great food items, but not toxic. For now, it’s okay to feed since you are still figuring/sorting things out, but later on, if you must use grocery store greens favor endive and escarole. If possible, you can also get dandelion greens, mustard greens, cilantro, turnip and radish tops, bok choy, wheatgrass, and collard greens from most grocery stores (like Sprouts I believe). Make sure to rotate each item out every day to provide a variety. You can also check out Kapidolo Farms for dried foods and Tortoise Supply for some seed mixes and other supplementary food items.


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> What a cute name!
> 
> Once you receive everything, we’d love to see some more pictures. Also, just as a reminder (not trying to be redundant), kale, spinach and chard aren't great food items, but not toxic. For now, it’s okay to feed since you are still figuring/sorting things out, but later on, if you must use grocery store greens favor endive and escarole. If possible, you can also get dandelion greens, mustard greens, cilantro, turnip and radish tops, bok choy, wheatgrass, and collard greens from most grocery stores (like Sprouts I believe). Make sure to rotate each item out every day to provide a variety. You can also check out Kapidolo Farms for dried foods and Tortoise Supply for some seed mixes and other supplementary food items.


Yes I’m actually checking out sprouts now! Once he’s all settled in with his substrate and hopefully a higher basking thing..I will definitely take more pictures!
He’s currently asleep again in the color section of tub but at least she’s outside this time and not inside the blue container!
His little head is also out not in so I’m assuming he’s getting more comfortable!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> What a cute name!
> 
> Once you receive everything, we’d love to see some more pictures. Also, just as a reminder (not trying to be redundant), kale, spinach and chard aren't great food items, but not toxic. For now, it’s okay to feed since you are still figuring/sorting things out, but later on, if you must use grocery store greens favor endive and escarole. If possible, you can also get dandelion greens, mustard greens, cilantro, turnip and radish tops, bok choy, wheatgrass, and collard greens from most grocery stores (like Sprouts I believe). Make sure to rotate each item out every day to provide a variety. You can also check out Kapidolo Farms for dried foods and Tortoise Supply for some seed mixes and other supplementary food items.


Recommendation for dessert Tortoise?? I’m in website now and checking it out!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok so the thermometer comes in I believe tomorrow or something! What’s funmy is the light fixture came with fish tank thermo ??

since I am probably gonna keep the tub for a little while longer before getting something bigger...should I get a second thermometer/humidity or just an extra F?


----------



## Happytort27

I would get 1-2 (2 is better for back up/accuracy, but not required) AcuRite thermometers/hygrometers (can be found online or at home improvement stores) and a thermometer probe to find the exact surface temperature. An alternative to the probe would be a temperature gun, which will allow you to get quick results. 

Are you talking about recommendations for Kapidolo Farm’s items or Tortoise Supply’s?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Ok so the thermometer comes in I believe tomorrow or something! What’s funmy is the light fixture came with fish tank thermo ??
> 
> since I am probably gonna keep the tub for a little while longer before getting something bigger...should I get a second thermometer/humidity or just an extra F?


Alright I got mustard greens, bok choy, turnip, dandelion Greens and collard greens and endive !
I’ll come back for the escarole!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> I would get 1-2 (2 is better for back up/accuracy, but not required) AcuRite thermometers/hygrometers (can be found online or at home improvement stores) and a thermometer probe to find the exact surface temperature. An alternative to the probe would be a temperature gun, which will allow you to get quick results.
> 
> Are you talking about recommendations for Kapidolo Farm’s items or Tortoise Supply’s?


Ah ok and yes...the next time I’ll probably get more stuff..


----------



## Happytort27

Thank you for being so willing to provide the best care for Coco! It’s always nice to see members who are open to suggestions.


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Thank you for being so willing to provide the best care for Coco! It’s always nice to see members who are open to suggestions.


Of course! ??
New members are treated like loyalty!


----------



## Srmcclure

Yea, you are doing great! Your baby will be so happy with you ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Alright I got mustard greens, bok choy, turnip, dandelion Greens and collard greens and endive !
> I’ll come back for the escarole!


A plus side to having a tort is you also look like you eat super healthy all the time! Lol

So many cashiers have asked what I make with all of it ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> A plus side to having a tort is you also look like you eat super healthy all the time! Lol
> 
> So many cashiers have asked what I make with all of it ?


Now that’s hilarious, now that’s I think of it I think I have encountered that already but the cashier did it indirectly! Lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He wants to eat the cilantro but he keeps missing or it may be to big for him!! What should I do? ??
> 
> since I had him he’s been drinking more water than anything else!!



Baby torts frequently bite and miss the food. Even when they get older it still happens. Nothing to fret over.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He doesn’t seem to like anything..green I gave him!
> Ima try strawberries!
> I’m probably gonna head out to sprouts now to get him some more stuff!


Strawberries are sweet, like all fruit. Torts can't process sugars, so he really should not have fruit.

Torts eat what they are familiar with. You may need to slowly introduce some things.

Also, variety is great! But you're only feeding one tiny critter, and greens don't last very long in the fridge. Just FYI...don't buy too much at a time. ????


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> He might be wanting a little calcium or he could just be curious lol


I have calcium powder with D3 and I have his cuttle bone on the way!

question, how should give coco his food? Like should I dust it? Should I mix it all together?How do I cut the turnip? By the way I got regular turnip I hope that’s alright!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Strawberries are sweet, like all fruit. Torts can't process sugars, so he really should not have fruit.
> 
> Torts eat what they are familiar with. You may need to slowly introduce some things.
> 
> Also, variety is great! But you're only feeding one tiny critter, and greens don't last very long in the fridge. Just FYI...don't buy too much at a time. ????


Noted! Since this is my first time..I’ll probably explore with some of everything!!
I’ll hold off in strawberries!


----------



## Happytort27

Just leave the cuttle bone in his enclosure. He might ignore it at first, but one day you may wake up to find a couple of beak-shaped bites in the cuttlefish bone! He’ll occasionally munch on it when he feels like it, so don’t force him to eat it.

I would add a pinch of the calcium D3 powder on top his food and mix it together. Most tortoises don’t like the calcium powder, so I would mix with his food. It’s really easy to overdose, so just put a sprinkle of calcium 1-3 times a week.

To feed the turnip greens (not the bulb), you can leave the whole leaf in his enclosure and let him tear off the pieces himself or chop it into thin strips. Either way will work.


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Just leave the cuttle bone in his enclosure. He might ignore it at first, but one day you may wake up to find a couple of beak-shaped bites in the cuttlefish bone! He’ll occasionally munch on it when he feels like it, so don’t force him to eat it.
> 
> I would add a pinch of the calcium D3 powder on top his food and mix it together. Most tortoises don’t like the calcium powder, so I would mix with his food. It’s really easy to overdose, so just put a sprinkle of calcium 1-3 times a week.
> 
> To feed the turnip greens (not the bulb), you can leave the whole leaf in his enclosure and let him tear off the pieces himself or chop it into thin strips. Either way will work.


Oh darn I think I got the wrong turnip then ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Oh darn I think I got the wrong turnip then ??


I know it’s only very little needed of calcium!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Just leave the cuttle bone in his enclosure. He might ignore it at first, but one day you may wake up to find a couple of beak-shaped bites in the cuttlefish bone! He’ll occasionally munch on it when he feels like it, so don’t force him to eat it.
> 
> I would add a pinch of the calcium D3 powder on top his food and mix it together. Most tortoises don’t like the calcium powder, so I would mix with his food. It’s really easy to overdose, so just put a sprinkle of calcium 1-3 times a week.
> 
> To feed the turnip greens (not the bulb), you can leave the whole leaf in his enclosure and let him tear off the pieces himself or chop it into thin strips. Either way will work.


Who eats turnip bulb anyway lol 

ugh I didn’t pay attention to the turnip green ??‍


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok light schedule, what’s the recommendation for coco?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I gave him organic spinach and red chord just in case he wants to try something!! Now he’s just under the light like before!
> I wouid like to take him in for a vet check up! What would be the recommendation vet here in the western area of USA!


I agree with Sydney re' the vet. Torts aren't like cats and dogs...they don't go for preventive medicine. Coco is doing well and shows no signs of anything wrong. Put your money in the bank til you really need a vet. Hopefully never.

Veggies like turnips, carrots, beets, radishes...he can eat the green tops of these, but not the actual turnip, carrot, beet, or radish.

When you get the cuttlebone, you'll see that it has a soft side and a hard side. Take a knife and scrape the hard part until you get most of it off. It's too sharp for babies to bite.

You can feed him the whole leaf of something, or you can tear/cut it up into smaller, mouth size bites. If you have to introduce a new food, the 'salad' all has to be cut up so he doesn't pick out the new food. I think most of us with 1 or 2 torts cut up the food. Someone with a lot of torts gives it whole...it's not practical to do all that cutting.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Ok light schedule, what’s the recommendation for coco?



His basking light should be on 12 hours daily, like 8AM to 8 PM, or 9 to 9. Dark the nighttime hours.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> His basking light should be on 12 hours daily, like 8AM to 8 PM, or 9 to 9. Dark the nighttime hours.


Gotta figure out how to set that up!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> I agree with Sydney re' the vet. Torts aren't like cats and dogs...they don't go for preventive medicine. Coco is doing well and shows no signs of anything wrong. Put your money in the bank til you really need a vet. Hopefully never.
> 
> Veggies like turnips, carrots, beets, radishes...he can eat the green tops of these, but not the actual turnip, carrot, beet, or radish.
> 
> When you get the cuttlebone, you'll see that it has a soft side and a hard side. Take a knife and scrape the hard part until you get most of it off. It's too sharp for babies to bite.
> 
> You can feed him the whole leaf of something, or you can tear/cut it up into smaller, mouth size bites. If you have to introduce a new food, the 'salad' all has to be cut up so he doesn't pick out the new food. I think most of us with 1 or 2 torts cut up the food. Someone with a lot of torts gives it whole...it's not practical to do all that cutting.


? 

what time should I feed?


----------



## Crystallynda

Since I just turned on his light at around 5 should I turn it off already? It’s 9pm my here!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Since I just turned on his light at around 5 should I turn it off already? It’s 9pm my here!!


He’s been in the colder side of the cage since like 5 pm this afternoon!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> ?
> 
> what time should I feed?


Can he eat later in the day? He nibbled at his food today..I took out the dried cilantro And strawberries! -“ I used to have a bearded dragon who loved raspberries and strawberries “‘didn’t have proper care at the time and the breaded obviously wasn’t great either and he perished 8 year ago”!!
So be patient with me if I ask a lot of questions!! I don’t want to go through another tragedy like that again!! All I want is the very best for this little guy!!-
He didn’t eat much today and he’s sleeping! Should I feed him tomorrow first thing??


----------



## Crystallynda

Should I leave his enclosure open ? Cause his light is hanging above with the Tun open


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> I gave him organic spinach and red chord just in case he wants to try something!! Now he’s just under the light like before!
> I wouid like to take him in for a vet check up! What would be the recommendation vet here in the western area of USA!


You can look online for lists of vets who treat herps, reptiles & torts in your area. I've seen a list somewhere put out by a tort site when I was looking to see if we had a vet in my area before I buy my first tort. 

You're doing fine. These folks have more experience combined than a lot of breeders. What are you naming him?


----------



## Crystallynda

Jan A said:


> You can look online for lists of vets who treat herps, reptiles & torts in your area. I've seen a list somewhere put out by a tort site when I was looking to see if we had a vet in my area before I buy my first tort.
> 
> You're doing fine. These folks have more experience combined than a lot of breeders. What are you naming him?


I named him Coco! ????


----------



## Crystallynda

I have an adjustable light, so I can dim his light at night and not turn it off completely!
I wonder if there’s a way to program this in as well!!?? 

thoughts??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I have an adjustable light, so I can dim his light at night and not turn it off completely!
> I wonder if there’s a way to program this in as well!!??
> 
> thoughts??


Should I clean his enclosure from the little dust left from his sand he previously had before adding his new substrate?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Gotta figure out how to set that up!



Get an appliance timer at Walmart. Get one that has 2 places to plug something in. Then plug your basking lamp into the timer, and plug the timer into a wall outlet. Set the timer to come on at 8 or 9 AM. Set it to go off at 8 or 9 PM. You're done.

The light is to be off at night, not dimmed. Torts follow the same day/night cycle we do.

Torts are grazers. It's best if you feed him first thing in the morning. Give him a pile of greens about the same size that he is. Leave it there all day so he can eat whenever he wants. Take any leftovers out after lights out. If nothing is left over, give him a little more the next day. If there is just a small amount left, perfect!

Don't bother with dust cleanup...you'll be dumping a bunch of substrate in there. Just don't leave a pile of sand.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Get an appliance timer at Walmart. Get one that has 2 places to plug something in. Then plug your basking lamp into the timer, and plug the timer into a wall outlet. Set the timer to come on at 8 or 9 AM. Set it to go off at 8 or 9 PM. You're done.
> 
> The light is to be off at night, not dimmed. Torts follow the same day/night cycle we do.
> 
> Torts are grazers. It's best if you feed him first thing in the morning. Give him a pile of greens about the same size that he is. Leave it there all day so he can eat whenever he wants. Take any leftovers out after lights out. If nothing is left over, give him a little more the next day. If there is just a small amount left, perfect!
> 
> Don't bother with dust cleanup...you'll be dumping a bunch of substrate in there. Just don't leave a pile of sand.


I have the one from Home Depot but I’m a little Lost on how to use it lol


----------



## queen koopa

Crystallynda said:


> What should I do? I bought him pellets from the pet store and powder calcium with D3 in it that’s it! The rest of the stuff I been looking at is from Amazon! Check other reply for images in which I got! I heard many bad things about coil for desert tortoise so I got him coconut fiber instead! Considering getting hay as well!!
> 
> the mercy light will arrive tomorrow and I also have a clip built for it as well to clip on his plastic enclosure! I have him without dirt in some un used sheets!!


Hi! I have the same plastic clamp light you ordered from Amazon, I put a basking bulb (60 watt flood). Do NOT use the clamp. It will break. I drilled a hole in the clamp and put a screw through it and bolted to the wall.


----------



## Crystallynda

queen koopa said:


> Hi! I have the same plastic clamp light you ordered from Amazon, I put a basking bulb (60 watt flood). Do NOT use the clamp. It will break. I drilled a hole in the clamp and put a screw through it and bolted to the wall.
> View attachment 315352


Interesting! Yea I’m not using clamp! What Ima do is actually tape it down or something! ?


----------



## tortlvr

Crystallynda said:


> I had him up in a high way up on something, but it was to cold in that part of take house so I moved him in our room with a circulating heater till his lights come in!
> I also dumped his dirt..it was super dirty and definitely noted he can have respiratory issues! ?


If youake sure you like


Crystallynda said:


> I been doing my part on keeping him as warm as possible till his lights come in!
> I have him in my room...it’s actually warmer in here then where he previously was!


If you must shop for greens at the store make sure you like them as well. You will be having salads right along with this little beauty and won't waste much. Also since you live in Vegas, I don't think you will need a UVB light unless he never goes outside. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## tortlvr

Crystallynda said:


> Everything else I am getting him is that ok?


Get more than one temperature monitoring device. I have put 2 in the same place and they read different. I have the Acurite temp/humidity one and its ok. I'd advise getting one with a remote so you can monitor the temps without disturbing your tort. He looks great and it's life with you will be so much better.


----------



## Crystallynda

tortlvr said:


> Get more than one temperature monitoring device. I have put 2 in the same place and they read different. I have the Acurite temp/humidity one and its ok. I'd advise getting one with a remote so you can monitor the temps without disturbing your tort. He looks great and it's life with you will be so much better.


I’ll def consider getting him another one! I’m still waiting on the one I ordered!!?


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey has anybody ever tried feeding them cacti?


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Hey has anybody ever tried feeding them cacti?


You can feed opuntia pads


----------



## Crystallynda

Im so in love!! ?

I love it when he stretches like this!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> You can feed opuntia pads


How do they look? And are they in sprouts?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting! Yea I’m not using clamp! What Ima do is actually tape it down or something! ?



I not sure I’ll be keeping him in my room at all times since eventually I’ll be getting him a new bin!! ? 

Ima tape the lap clip meanwhile or use zip ties!


----------



## Crystallynda

I have noticed coco has a little skin thing coming out his little face on the side! 

Im currently basking him with his clay bowl with water under his light!!


----------



## Crystallynda

I been using a Q tip to wet his shell and little head with some water!!


----------



## Crystallynda

He’s definitely taking interest in the food! Currently walking around!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I guess he likes this spot lol


----------



## Happytort27

Optunia cactus is great for all tortoises. It has a lot of calcium and water.

I wouldn’t soak directly under the light, maybe a little to the side so he can regulate his temperature. After 5-10 minutes, make sure to replace the water with warm water if it gets too cold. 

Glad to hear that Coco’s eating!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Optunia cactus is great for all tortoises. It has a lot of calcium and water.
> 
> I wouldn’t soak directly under the light, maybe a little to the side so he can regulate his temperature. After 5-10 minutes, make sure to replace the water with warm water if it gets too cold.
> Should I brought him more water after 5 minutes? Cause now he’s back in the color side! So I’m confused!
> Is it normal that he’s sleeping again?
> Sleeping beauty I swear lol
> Glad to hear that Coco’s eating!


----------



## Crystallynda

Should I brought him more water after 5 minutes? Cause now he’s back in the color side! So I’m confused! 
Is it normal that he’s sleeping again? 
Sleeping beauty I swear lol


----------



## Happytort27

Oh, sorry for confusing you! I meant that when you soak him in the bowl, if the water gets cold, replace the cold water with warm water. You don’t need to add more, just pour out all of the cold water and put some warm water in the bowl. Also, don’t put the soaking bowl right under the lamp, try to place it a little to the side so he doesn’t overheat. 

Baby tortoises need a lot of sleep, so it’s normal for Coco to be sleeping frequently.

Did this clarify things?


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Oh, sorry for confusing you! I meant that when you soak him in the bowl, if the water gets cold, replace the cold water with warm water. You don’t need to add more, just pour out all of the cold water and put some warm water in the bowl. Also, don’t put the soaking bowl right under the lamp, try to place it a little to the side so he doesn’t overheat.
> 
> Baby tortoises need a lot of sleep, so it’s normal for Coco to be sleeping frequently.
> 
> Did this clarify things?


Yes it did, he surly is a true baby haha!


----------



## Crystallynda

I cuteness overload!!??


----------



## Crystallynda

Oh goodness..I’m shedding hair and some how it got inside his enclosure! I just removed it! 

Is his private area supposed to look a little brown and white? ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Oh goodness..I’m shedding hair and some how it got inside his enclosure! I just removed it!
> 
> Is his private area supposed to look a little brown and white? ?


Freaked out when I saw this and it looked like it was under him ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Coco keeps keeps leaving his light area! 

I don’t know if he likes it or not but...

I pray he starts eating more ???


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Your tortoise looks very dry. I would give him a warm, 30 minute soak everyday in an opaque container where he can’t climb out.
> 
> Get rid of the sand ASAP. Sand can cause impaction and irritate your tortoise’s eyes. The best substrate for DT’s is damp coco coir because they like digging (at least mine does). Buy the coconut coir bricks and follow the directions to loosen it. The other options would be orchid bark (known as fir bark or repti bark) or cypress mulch, but I prefer coco coir for this species.
> 
> Next, there are four elements to heating and lighting complied by @Tom:
> 
> Basking bulb. I use 65 watt floods from the hardware store. I run them on a timer for 12 hours and adjust the height to get the correct basking temp under them. You can mount a fixture on the ceiling, or hang a dome lamp from the ceiling. Go lower or higher wattage if this makes the enclosure too hot or not warm enough. Do not use "spot" bulbs, mercury vapor bulbs or halogen bulbs.
> Ambient heat maintenance. Unless your house gets unusually cold at night, you can skip this step for a DT, a Russian, or other Testudo species. Night lows above 60 require no night heat for Testudo species or DTs. If your house is around 70, that's perfect for a baby.
> Light. I use florescent tubes for this purpose. Something in the 5000-6500K color range will look the best. Most tubes at the store are in the 2500K range and they look yellowish. I've been using LEDs lately and they are great, and run cooler than a florescent. This can be set on the same timer as the basking bulb. If your tortoises room is already adequately lit, you don't need this one either.
> UV. If you can get your tortoise outside in a safe secure enclosure for an hour 2 or 3 times a week, you won't need indoor UV. If you want it anyway, get one of the newer HO type fluorescent tubes. Which type will depend on mounting height. It helps to have a UV meter to test and see what your bulb is actually putting out at your mounting height. Plexi-glass or screen tops will filter out some or all of the UV produced by your bulb. Regular "T 8" type UV tubes produce hardly any UV. CFL type UV bulbs are also ineffective, and sometimes dangerous, and should not be used.
> I know you didn’t ask for this, but here are some food suggestions also complied by Tom:
> Mulberry leaves
> Grape vine leaves
> Hibiscus leaves
> African hibiscus leaves
> Blue hibiscus leaves
> Rose of Sharon leaves
> Rose leaves
> Geraniums
> Gazanias
> Lavatera
> Pansies
> Petunias
> Hostas
> Honeysuckle
> Cape honeysuckle
> Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
> Young spineless opuntia cactus pads
> 
> Weeds:
> There are soooooooo many...
> Dandelion
> Mallow
> Filaree
> Smooth Sow thistle
> Prickly Sow thistle
> Milk thistle
> Goat head weed
> Cats ear
> Nettles
> Trefoil
> Wild onion
> Wild mustard
> Wild Garlic
> Clovers
> Broadleaf plantain
> Narrow leaf plantain
> Chick weed
> Hawksbit
> Hensbit
> Hawksbeard
> 
> Other good stuff:
> "Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
> Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
> Homegrown alfalfa
> Mazuri Tortoise Chow
> ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food
> 
> If you do not have these types of weeds and flowers available at the moment, you can also get dandelion greens, mustard greens, cilantro, turnip and radish tops, bok choy, wheatgrass, and collard greens from most grocery stores. Make sure to rotate each item out every day to provide a variety. As a staple, you can buy chicory, endive, and escarole. Although, your tortoise needs a wider variety than this. Maybe try to order some seed mixes online or walk around your neighborhood and find some weeds that you can feed.
> 
> Please take a look at this updated care sheet for your species. This will probably clarify some things and answer your questions:
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...ise-any-temperate-species-of-tortoise.183131/
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but I hope this helps. More questions are welcome.



I think I may need a higher voltage for the baby because it’s not warming him up enough...though for some reason he actually prefers being in the cooler area of the tub! What is the suggestion?? Just received his substrate...it’s already night so not sure if putting it in his tank damped is good for him...


----------



## Crystallynda

Hello, now that I’m getting coco more situated.. I want to know if it’s normal for him to have some white parts on shell? Looks like he’s shedding or something!
Also..he seems to be more active when I take him out of his enclosure!
Not sure if he ate much but I did notice some food out of his bowl!!

just wanna address every detail on him!
Also..are babies supposed to have a color inside their mouth?


----------



## Crystallynda

To many threads so I started a new one!
Do I need to leave his substrate outside for a couple minutes for it to dry?


----------



## Happytort27

Did you receive the thermometers yet? I use a 45-65 watt incandescent flood bulb on a 12 hour timer and adjust the height of the fixture to get a basking area of around 95-100 degrees Fahrenheit directly under the bulb. The basking lamp should raise the day time ambient temperature into the high 70's or 80s during the day. 

Let him regulate his own temperature for now, but if he stays on the cool side consecutively for a long time, then I would probably start to investigate. 

I would put in the substrate tomorrow morning. Just follow the directions to loosen the coir and you’ll be all set! If possible, pack the coir around 2-3 inches deep so Coco can dig. ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Did you receive the thermometers yet? I use a 45-65 watt incandescent flood bulb on a 12 hour timer and adjust the height of the fixture to get a basking area of around 95-100 degrees Fahrenheit directly under the bulb. The basking lamp should raise the day time ambient temperature into the high 70's or 80s during the day.
> 
> Let him regulate his own temperature for now, but if he stays on the cool side consecutively for a long time, then I would probably start to investigate.
> 
> I would put in the substrate tomorrow morning. Just follow the directions to loosen the coir and you’ll be all set! If possible, pack the coir around 2-3 inches deep so Coco can dig. ?


I got coconut substrate! I think I might need more! Let me show you!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I got coconut substrate! I think I might need more! Let me show you!!



this this what I got so far!!
What part of the cage should i
Put it?


----------



## Crystallynda

?


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Did you receive the thermometers yet? I use a 45-65 watt incandescent flood bulb on a 12 hour timer and adjust the height of the fixture to get a basking area of around 95-100 degrees Fahrenheit directly under the bulb. The basking lamp should raise the day time ambient temperature into the high 70's or 80s during the day.
> 
> Let him regulate his own temperature for now, but if he stays on the cool side consecutively for a long time, then I would probably start to investigate.
> 
> I would put in the substrate tomorrow morning. Just follow the directions to loosen the coir and you’ll be all set! If possible, pack the coir around 2-3 inches deep so Coco can dig. ?



is this normal? His mouth?
I ended up soaking him a little more this evening because his shell was white!


----------



## Crystallynda

I’m afraid his mouth is causing him to not wanted to eat so much!!
Please tell me I’m tripping and he just needs time??


----------



## Happytort27

The coco coir will expand as you add water to it, so don’t worry. It will do for now.

Since you only have one thermometer/hygrometer so far, I would first put it on the warm side, then slowly move it over to the cooler side. Once you’ve measured every area, then just place it wherever the tortoise is. I’m not an expert on this, so I can’t really give you any other advice. 

I can’t really see exactly what is wrong with Coco’s mouth because the picture is blurry, but it looks like a green food stain. If it is, it’s nothing to worry about. It’ll come off after a couple of warm soaks.


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> The coco coir will expand as you add water to it, so don’t worry. It will do for now.
> 
> Since you only have one thermometer/hygrometer so far, I would first put it on the warm side, then slowly move it over to the cooler side. Once you’ve measured every area, then just place it wherever the tortoise is. I’m not an expert on this, so I can’t really give you any other advice.
> 
> I can’t really see exactly what is wrong with Coco’s mouth because the picture is blurry, but it looks like a green food stain. If it is, it’s nothing to worry about. It’ll come off after a couple of warm soaks.


It just looks dark to me that’s all!


----------



## Happytort27

Crystallynda said:


> To many threads so I started a new one!
> Do I need to leave his substrate outside for a couple minutes for it to dry?


After the coco coir is loosened and moist, pack it down in the enclosure so it will be less messy. You want it to be slightly damp to provide humidity. You don’t want it to be dry.


----------



## Crystallynda

He’s sleeping on the other side of his enclosure lol 

I guess he likes it there I don’t know!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> After the coco coir is loosened and moist, pack it down in the enclosure so it will be less messy. You want it to be slightly damp to provide humidity. You don’t want it to be dry.


Sounds good! That was my overall question!!

tomorrow first thing I’m doing is just that!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> After the coco coir is loosened and moist, pack it down in the enclosure so it will be less messy. You want it to be slightly damp to provide humidity. You don’t want it to be dry.



I don’t think this light is warm enough!..without light on its 78 inside! Same as the room! 

Ima look at the temp tomorrow in the morning to see what the temperature is!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I don’t think this light is warm enough!..without light on its 78 inside! Same as the room!
> 
> Ima look at the temp tomorrow in the morning to see what the temperature is!


How often should I spray the substrate and how often does it need to be replaced ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Can a glass enclosure work better for coco? I no longer use his tub lid! Is this a good idea?


----------



## KarenSoCal

tortlvr said:


> If youake sure you like
> 
> If you must shop for greens at the store make sure you like them as well. You will be having salads right along with this little beauty and won't waste much. Also since you live in Vegas, I don't think you will need a UVB light unless he never goes outside. Good luck and welcome!



Oh, I surely wish this sharing would work for me! The problem is that everything he eats, except romaine, is so bitter. Endive, escarole, radicchio, arugula, mustard, dandelion...I can't eat it. I eat a lot of salad, so end up having to buy his greens and my veggies. We can't share.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I have the one from Home Depot but I’m a little Lost on how to use it lol



Have you figured out the timer? It's easy.

Plug the basking light into the timer.
Read the directions on how to set it.
Plug the timer into the wall.

You're all set!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I don’t think this light is warm enough!..without light on its 78 inside! Same as the room!
> 
> Ima look at the temp tomorrow in the morning to see what the temperature is!



You should be using the timer to turn the basking light on at 8 or 9 every morning.

After it's been on for at least an hour, get a rock or a brick...something that's roughly the same height as Coco. Put the rock or brick directly underneath the lit basking light. Put your new thermometer on top of the rock or brick. Leave it alone for an hour. Check the temperature. Post that temp when you come online.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You should be using the timer to turn the basking light on at 8 or 9 every morning.
> 
> After it's been on for at least an hour, get a rock or a brick...something that's roughly the same height as Coco. Put the rock or brick directly underneath the lit basking light. Put your new thermometer on top of the rock or brick. Leave it alone for an hour. Check the temperature. Post that temp when you come online.


Perfect!! I will!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Have you figured out the timer? It's easy.
> 
> Plug the basking light into the timer.
> Read the directions on how to set it.
> Plug the timer into the wall.
> 
> You're all set!


I’m gonna do it again cause I think I think I messed up!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You should be using the timer to turn the basking light on at 8 or 9 every morning.
> 
> After it's been on for at least an hour, get a rock or a brick...something that's roughly the same height as Coco. Put the rock or brick directly underneath the lit basking light. Put your new thermometer on top of the rock or brick. Leave it alone for an hour. Check the temperature. Post that temp when you come online.


This is what it reads! He’s soaking!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> This is what it reads! He’s soaking!



This is him after soaking! His mouth is ok correct?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> This is what it reads! He’s soaking!


Is this too wet?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> How often should I spray the substrate and how often does it need to be replaced ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Alright substrate is in! 

What else is needed for coco?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You should be using the timer to turn the basking light on at 8 or 9 every morning.
> 
> After it's been on for at least an hour, get a rock or a brick...something that's roughly the same height as Coco. Put the rock or brick directly underneath the lit basking light. Put your new thermometer on top of the rock or brick. Leave it alone for an hour. Check the temperature. Post that temp when you come online.


Baby is Croaking??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Baby is Croaking??


He’s wanting to eat his substrate! ??


----------



## Happytort27

Crystallynda said:


> He’s wanting to eat his substrate! ??


It could be that he tracked some food onto the coco coir, but it could also be a sign of mineral deficiency (I believe). I use MinerAll to help this deficiency. I would sprinkle a bit on his food twice a week and see if it helps. I’m sure someone else could chime in on this.


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> It could be that he tracked some food onto the coco coir, but it could also be a sign of mineral deficiency (I believe). I use MinerAll to help this deficiency. I would sprinkle a bit on his food twice a week and see if it helps. I’m sure someone else could chime in on this.


Where do I get mineral? Cause I have calcium for him and his cuttle bone is on it’s way!


----------



## Happytort27

__





Sticky Tongue Minerall INDOOR formula for sale


1




www.lllreptile.com





I wouldn’t be too quick to buy this unless you think it’s a serious problem. If you see him eat a bit of coco coir once in a while, it’s probably okay since it might just be some leftover food tracked into the coir, but if you see this to be a reoccurring habit, then I would go ahead and look into the link I gave you.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> This is what it reads! He’s soaking!



You are correct...it is not warm enough. It should be 95-100°F under the basking light. When the substrate is in, that will raise the surface closer to the bulb. Then try it again, and post.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> This is him after soaking! His mouth is ok correct?


His mouth is fine. Has he been eating anything dark like that?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Is this too wet?


Looks about right to me.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> How often should I spray the substrate and how often does it need to be replaced ?



Your hygrometer will tell you that. It's part of the thermometer in the picture. You want that % part to read 80% or higher, but with no lid it will be difficult if not impossible to maintain that. 

I use a different substrate, but what I do is once daily I spray the substrate with hot water. I get it really wet. That raises the temp, and really saturates the air with humidity. Now and then I pour water into the substrate and mix it up with my hand. But the spraying works well for me...it's extremely dry where I live.

If you work it right, you never have to completely change the substrate. Spot clean anything you find with a paper towel or kleenex. If you soak Coco about the same time each day, he will probably pee and poop in the water. So you don't have to pick it up! ?
After a bit you and he will get into a schedule.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Alright substrate is in!
> 
> What else is needed for coco?


You notice your humidity has already gone from 22% to 43%? That's what damp substrate does!

He would probably like a rock or branch to climb on, or a safe plant in a pot. Something to break up the line of sight and add interest for him.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He’s wanting to eat his substrate! ??


Watch him over the next few days and see if he continues. It's something new...he may just be checking it out. And order the Miner All. It's good to give him once a week. But hold off on ordering til we're sure you don't need anything else.


----------



## Jan A

KarenSoCal said:


> Watch him over the next few days and see if he continues. It's something new...he may just be checking it out. And order the Miner All. It's good to give him once a week. But hold off on ordering til we're sure you don't need anything else.


Thank you for helping Coco. I'm learning a lot by reading this thread.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Watch him over the next few days and see if he continues. It's something new...he may just be checking it out. And order the Miner All. It's good to give him once a week. But hold off on ordering til we're sure you don't need anything else.


Hmm but I thought desert tortoise don’t eat insects? Lol 

I’ll keep an eye out!
Also, I been feeding him 3 times already!
Should I continue?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You notice your humidity has already gone from 22% to 43%? That's what damp substrate does!
> 
> He would probably like a rock or branch to climb on, or a safe plant in a pot. Something to break up the line of sight and add interest for him.



where do you recommend me getting this?


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky Tongue Minerall INDOOR formula for sale
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lllreptile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t be too quick to buy this unless you think it’s a serious problem. If you see him eat a bit of coco coir once in a while, it’s probably okay since it might just be some leftover food tracked into the coir, but if you see this to be a reoccurring habit, then I would go ahead and look into the link I gave you.


Cause I have calcium D3


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You are correct...it is not warm enough. It should be 95-100°F under the basking light. When the substrate is in, that will raise the surface closer to the bulb. Then try it again, and post.


Ok I’ll try again tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> His mouth is fine. Has he been eating anything dark like that?


Just his greens! I haven’t fed him anything else


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Your hygrometer will tell you that. It's part of the thermometer in the picture. You want that % part to read 80% or higher, but with no lid it will be difficult if not impossible to maintain that.
> 
> I use a different substrate, but what I do is once daily I spray the substrate with hot water. I get it really wet. That raises the temp, and really saturates the air with humidity. Now and then I pour water into the substrate and mix it up with my hand. But the spraying works well for me...it's extremely dry where I live.
> 
> If you work it right, you never have to completely change the substrate. Spot clean anything you find with a paper towel or kleenex. If you soak Coco about the same time each day, he will probably pee and poop in the water. So you don't have to pick it up! ?
> After a bit you and he will get into a schedule.


Ok, yeah I’m planning on getting a class enclosure for him so his cage is closed...
A friend of mine has one unused!
Is this recommended?
Also my room stays at about 74-80 degrees!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Hmm but I thought desert tortoise don’t eat insects? Lol
> 
> I’ll keep an eye out!
> Also, I been feeding him 3 times already!
> Should I continue?


If you remember...in the morning give him a mound of food approximately the same size as he is. Leave it there til after lights out. If there is nothing left, give him a little more tomorrow. If there is just a little bit left, that's perfect!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Ok, yeah I’m planning on getting a class enclosure for him so his cage is closed...
> A friend of mine has one unused!
> Is this recommended?
> Also my room stays at about 74-80 degrees!



By a glass enclosure do you mean a big fish tank? How will that help you?...it's still open on the top. What he's in is better than a fish tank.

You can cover the enclosure that he's in. There are a couple methods. Do you have someone who can cut some lumber for you? Are *you *handy with a saw? You can build a very simple structure that will help hold heat and humidity. It looks like this...



As you can see it's 2 simple crossed pieces spanned by a 3rd piece. If you go to Home Depot to buy the 2x4's, they will cut them for you. Then all you need is a few nails (or screws...I like them better). Your lights will hand from the overhead piece. Then you use a shower curtain or liner and drape it over the whole structure. TaDa! A closed chamber! I would put his enclosure up off the floor onto a table. That will help with heat, humidity, and your back. Everything will be easier to do, and better for your baby. If you want to, you can also make this with PVC tubes and connectors. Either method works.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> where do you recommend me getting this?


Well, a rock comes from somebody's back yard.
A branch falls off a tree and lands in somebody's back yard.
A plant comes from a cutting from somebody's back yard that doesn't use weed killer or bug killer on their plants.

I think I would start checking out neighbors' and friends' and relatives' back yards. 

If you find a plant you like, use this site to see if it's safe for torts.




__





The Tortoise Table - Home


The Tortoise Table plant database and resource site for Tortoise owners



thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> By a glass enclosure do you mean a big fish tank? How will that help you?...it's still open on the top. What he's in is better than a fish tank.
> 
> You can cover the enclosure that he's in. There are a couple methods. Do you have someone who can cut some lumber for you? Are *you *handy with a saw? You can build a very simple structure that will help hold heat and humidity. It looks like this...
> View attachment 315536
> 
> 
> As you can see it's 2 simple crossed pieces spanned by a 3rd piece. If you go to Home Depot to buy the 2x4's, they will cut them for you. Then all you need is a few nails (or screws...I like them better). Your lights will hand from the overhead piece. Then you use a shower curtain or liner and drape it over the whole structure. TaDa! A closed chamber! I would put his enclosure up off the floor onto a table. That will help with heat, humidity, and your back. Everything will be easier to do, and better for your baby. If you want to, you can also make this with PVC tubes and connectors. Either method works.


He’s on my dresser! I picked him off the floor days ago because I had an instinct that it was better!
This looks interesting..now how will he breath tho is my question?

and also how would I feed him with plastic being taped in?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, a rock comes from somebody's back yard.
> A branch falls off a tree and lands in somebody's back yard.
> A plant comes from a cutting from somebody's back yard that doesn't use weed killer or bug killer on their plants.
> 
> I think I would start checking out neighbors' and friends' and relatives' back yards.
> 
> If you find a plant you like, use this site to see if it's safe for torts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tortoise Table - Home
> 
> 
> The Tortoise Table plant database and resource site for Tortoise owners
> 
> 
> 
> thetortoisetable.org.uk


ok so where I’m at there’s not many plants around unfortunately!!!
But do you think a nursery would work? That’s where you buy trees and stuff!
Cause I found artificial ones at Petsmart yesterday but I figured branches from nature would be better for him!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> By a glass enclosure do you mean a big fish tank? How will that help you?...it's still open on the top. What he's in is better than a fish tank.
> 
> You can cover the enclosure that he's in. There are a couple methods. Do you have someone who can cut some lumber for you? Are *you *handy with a saw? You can build a very simple structure that will help hold heat and humidity. It looks like this...
> View attachment 315536
> 
> 
> As you can see it's 2 simple crossed pieces spanned by a 3rd piece. If you go to Home Depot to buy the 2x4's, they will cut them for you. Then all you need is a few nails (or screws...I like them better). Your lights will hand from the overhead piece. Then you use a shower curtain or liner and drape it over the whole structure. TaDa! A closed chamber! I would put his enclosure up off the floor onto a table. That will help with heat, humidity, and your back. Everything will be easier to do, and better for your baby. If you want to, you can also make this with PVC tubes and connectors. Either method works.


I’m not that handy but I can probably improvise if I have to or have my fiancé do it!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> He’s on my dresser! I picked him off the floor days ago because I had an instinct that it was better!
> This looks interesting..now how will he breath tho is my question?
> 
> and also how would I feed him with plastic being taped in?


Are his eyes normal?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Are his eyes normal?


I see bubbles ???


----------



## Crystallynda

How can I make him better? I’m sad!! ??

also do they shed from their head?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Are his eyes normal?


I think there’s to much moisture in his enclosure now!
His substrate is too humid!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I think there’s to much moisture in his enclosure now!
> His substrate is too humid!!


How can I try it a bit? It’s @97 ??

that’s why he’s the way he is!!
It needed to be died a little...I should of followed my instincts!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He’s on my dresser! I picked him off the floor days ago because I had an instinct that it was better!
> This looks interesting..now how will he breath tho is my question?
> 
> and also how would I feed him with plastic being taped in?


Glad he's on the dresser...somehow I missed that.

There is no problem getting enough air. Nothing is air tight, and you opening it to care for him provides plenty of exchange.

It does not get taped. It just hangs, preferably into the enclosure. That way any condensation runs into the enclosure rather than onto the floor.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> ok so where I’m at there’s not many plants around unfortunately!!!
> But do you think a nursery would work? That’s where you buy trees and stuff!
> Cause I found artificial ones at Petsmart yesterday but I figured branches from nature would be better for him!


You can get plants from a nursery. The problem is that they will have had pesticides and/or weed killer used on them. That stuff takes a year to grow out of the plant. First you take the plant out of the soil it was bought in. Rinse the roots to get all the dirt off. Then repot the plant in soil that has no chemicals in it. Then wait a year.

This is why I say to try to get cuttings from people you know have not used chemicals.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> Are his eyes normal?


The one eye that I can see looks fine.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I see bubbles ???


Don't worry about bubbles while he's soaking, or right after a soak. They put their heads under and get water in their noses.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> How can I make him better? I’m sad!! ??
> 
> also do they shed from their head?


Yes, he'll shed dry skin from his head.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I think there’s to much moisture in his enclosure now!
> His substrate is too humid!!


Why would you say that? As long as the substrate isn't drenched, it's fine.

What is your hygrometer reading?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> How can I try it a bit? It’s @97 ??
> 
> that’s why he’s the way he is!!
> It needed to be died a little...I should of followed my instincts!!


97% humidity is fine! Just let it dry for a day, but keep the humidity above 80%.

"that"s why he's the way he is"
He's perfectly fine! Stop looking for trouble. You are going to make yourself sick with over obsessing about every tiny thing. Stop and relax! Your boy is doing good!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> 97% humidity is fine! Just let it dry for a day, but keep the humidity above 80%.
> 
> "that"s why he's the way he is"
> He's perfectly fine! Stop looking for trouble. You are going to make yourself sick with over obsessing about every tiny thing. Stop and relax! Your boy is doing good!


I’m just concerned of his eyes now...I’m gonna let the substrate dry a bit..he seems to like it where the light is located! Should I get him a higher watt? Or is it fine S long as I keep my room between 74-80 degrees??


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You can get plants from a nursery. The problem is that they will have had pesticides and/or weed killer used on them. That stuff takes a year to grow out of the plant. First you take the plant out of the soil it was bought in. Rinse the roots to get all the dirt off. Then repot the plant in soil that has no chemicals in it. Then wait a year.
> 
> This is why I say to try to get cuttings from people you know have not used chemicals.


Ima have to ask around then!!
Cause I don’t know who may have plants I can give him ! I maybe the first one to actually have a tort lol


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Glad he's on the dresser...somehow I missed that.
> 
> There is no problem getting enough air. Nothing is air tight, and you opening it to care for him provides plenty of exchange.
> 
> It does not get taped. It just hangs, preferably into the enclosure. That way any condensation runs into the enclosure rather than onto the floor.


I’ll probably have to do more research on this to get it right for the baby! For now ima focus on getting him his hide!
The question is, where should I put his hide?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> 97% humidity is fine! Just let it dry for a day, but keep the humidity above 80%.
> 
> "that"s why he's the way he is"
> He's perfectly fine! Stop looking for trouble. You are going to make yourself sick with over obsessing about every tiny thing. Stop and relax! Your boy is doing good!


I’m gonna keep a close eye!!


----------



## zackary2431

Crystallynda said:


> Hello, I am new at owning a desert Tortoise that someone gave to me!
> I been doing a lot of research on these guys..
> the one I have seems to be still pretty young..I’m assuming about 1 year or 2 old!
> So far I have noticed he’s been a little scared of me or his surroundings..I only take him out to give him a warm bath and take him out for some sunlight! I have noticed that he wants to eat when outside but all he wants to do is sleep when he’s inside! I know he’s cold..I just purchased his light on Amazon..waiting on arrival...
> 
> my question is..should I buy him coconut fiber for his substrate? He currently has sand and rocks and two plastic hideouts that he normally stays in cause I know he’s cold!
> Also..what else should I get this little guy? I considered getting him a tortoise table already since he’ll be inside most of the time but will be taking him out for sunlight often! I wanna be sure he’s well taken care of!!
> P.S excuse his messy enclosure...that’s how I got him..don’t have any supplies for him yet..but they are in their way!
> 
> View attachment 315237
> View attachment 315238


Take him to the vet ASAP


----------



## Crystallynda

zackary2431 said:


> Take him to the vet ASAP


He’s fine now! His enclosure is coming a long!


----------



## Tom

zackary2431 said:


> Take him to the vet ASAP


Vets usually know very little about tortoise care. This is not good advice.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> Vets usually know very little about tortoise care. This is not good advice.


Yep, I’m definitely not risking it!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> He’s fine now! His enclosure is coming a long!



This is the best thing you've said since you started posting!  You finally see with your own eyes that Coco is a normal, healthy, happy little guy that just wants to eat, walk, soak, and sleep. 

If you will stop panicking every time he does something slightly different or something you've never seen before, as you calmly watch and observe you will learn lots more what makes him who he is.

But speeding into hyperdrive and making fast changes and upping this and lowering that in a frenzy will cause you to make mistakes, and certainly stresses Coco to the extreme.

Stay calm, stay centered, work one problem at a time. Don't research on other sites or FB groups. This is the only place for you to ask questions and get a responsible answer.

I also think it would be helpful for you to start with post # 1 and *slowly *reread this entire thread. Remind yourself of what was recommended, and what you've done to fulfill those recommendations. If something is not done, tell us what it is, so we can do it. One thing at a time…it's not the time for you to be practicing multi-tasking.

One at a time, cool and calm, we'll get it beautiful for Coco.


----------



## Srmcclure

Do what karen said and wait a bit. And if for some reason you do take him, don't let them give him shots! Its doesn't work on tortoises like they think it does


----------



## TortillaTortoise1

She is probably getting used to her new surroundings.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Recommendation for dessert Tortoise?? I’m in website now and checking it out!!


d-e-s-e-r-t...a desert tortoise lives in the desert. Cheesecake is my favorite d-e-s-*s*-e-r-t. Please spell check your comments so they make sense.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Srmcclure said:


> A plus side to having a tort is you also look like you eat super healthy all the time! Lol
> 
> So many cashiers have asked what I make with all of it ?


My Safeway makes up boxes of their 'trim' produce. I get different leaves trimmed off the produce 'weeds' in quantity. I get 3 'orange' sized boxes a week. So I procure 'good' stuff, weeds, Optunia cactus, growing blooms and add it tall to the produce, in the winter. Also a 1/2 bale of hay.


Crystallynda said:


> Since I just turned on his light at around 5 should I turn it off already? It’s 9pm my here!!



Pretend his light is the sun, on in the morning, and off at night. 12 hours. example...7 am to 7 pm. Put that light on a timer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I have an adjustable light, so I can dim his light at night and not turn it off completely!
> I wonder if there’s a way to program this in as well!!??
> 
> thoughts??


Off at night! Not dim, off


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I been using a Q tip to wet his shell and little head with some water!!


Stop, soak him in warm water 2 times a day. Stop messing with him, he needs alone time to adjust to his new life. Don't watch him eat. ALL turtles and tortoises HATE to be watched and will stop their activity. Read that care sheet.


----------



## Tom

maggie3fan said:


> d-e-s-e-r-t...a desert tortoise lives in the desert. Cheesecake is my favorite d-e-s-*s*-e-r-t. Please spell check your comments so they make sense.


Dessert tortoise:


----------



## Maggie3fan

zackary2431 said:


> Take him to the vet ASAP


NO! He is not sick. The OP is a bit neurotic about a new tortoise. 'Most' Veterinarians will not take the extra years of education to become an "exotic" Vet. They are normally hard to find. You cannot just run him off to Joe Blow Animal Hospital. So we do not recommend running off to the Vet because his eyes are white, or his nose is red, or he's sleeping on the cold side etc.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Yep, I’m definitely not risking it!!





KarenSoCal said:


> This is the best thing you've said since you started posting!  You finally see with your own eyes that Coco is a normal, healthy, happy little guy that just wants to eat, walk, soak, and sleep.
> 
> If you will stop panicking every time he does something slightly different or something you've never seen before, as you calmly watch and observe you will learn lots more what makes him who he is.
> 
> But speeding into hyperdrive and making fast changes and upping this and lowering that in a frenzy will cause you to make mistakes, and certainly stresses Coco to the extreme.
> 
> Stay calm, stay centered, work one problem at a time. Don't research on other sites or FB groups. This is the only place for you to ask questions and get a responsible answer.
> 
> I also think it would be helpful for you to start with post # 1 and *slowly *reread this entire thread. Remind yourself of what was recommended, and what you've done to fulfill those recommendations. If something is not done, tell us what it is, so we can do it. One thing at a time…it's not the time for you to be practicing multi-tasking.
> 
> One at a time, cool and calm, we'll get it beautiful for Coco.


thank you! His substrate is in..working on temps and humidity..figured his flat rock holds his temps well...”he actually goes up there from time to time” 

he’s currently inside his little green hide that I prob need to darken for him!
Next really really is a better enclosure with better lighting! but I think he’s good for now!! ??


----------



## zackary2431

maggie3fan said:


> NO! He is not sick. The OP is a bit neurotic about a new tortoise. 'Most' Veterinarians will not take the extra years of education to become an "exotic" Vet. They are normally hard to find. You cannot just run him off to Joe Blow Animal Hospital. So we do not recommend running off to the Vet because his eyes are white, or his nose is red, or he's sleeping on the cold side etc.


Take him to a herpetologist , it’s better then anybody’s word on here. Better safe then sorry


----------



## Maggie3fan

zackary2431 said:


> Take him to a herpetologist , it’s better then anybody’s word on here. Better safe then sorry


OMG! I cannot believe you said that. I have been an active participating member here since 2008. I am 75 years old and have operated a small turtle and tortoise rescue here in Oregon for a number of years. My sister before me has operated a large turtle rescue in California for almost 30 years. I keep a couple of different tortoise species and many box turtles. I am experienced in chelonian care and keeping. There are members here that have kept and bred chelonia for years and keep many tortoises, not just one. The advice and information found here is on the cutting edge. Daily trial and experience. There are several Veterinarians here, they are personable and experienced. BUT, in order to have that designation "exotic" they had to take MORE educational courses than a dog and cat Vet, adds some years to their education. But then they must run a practice yet continue to learn daily about exotics. MOST Vets will not go to that extent. So 'exotic' Vets are rare, and hard to find. We have an extensive list here.
We have freakin experts here who have kept reptiles before they were fashionable. We have top of the line breeders. We do recommend going to a Vet AFTER the experienced keepers have tried to diagnose whatever problem is there first. MOST times our experts solve the problem, saving some newbie the $150 for the visit.
Frankly I feel insulted and disgusted by your comments. You are new here yet one of your first comments is to insult TFO as a whole. Had you simply suggested the OP take the animal to the Vet, that's your advice and that's fine, but you say, *"it’s better then anybody’s word on here." *Really? How do YOU know, you haven't been here long enough to know squat about *US. *So you spend a few days here and make a judgement on us, us, people. So in the same context I say, "You are not informed enough about us to make a judgement". So if that is your advice... "it’s better then anybody’s word on here". My advice to you is to take a hike. Don't come here to a place that is important and special to ME, and throw insults at us. I know the Nazi moderator will cut this out but before they do... you are a jerk. So let it be known I don't want you here. Go get your out dated information somewhere else


----------



## Crystallynda

@maggie3fan 
????
I’m not doing anything not advised from you guys! “Especially @Tom”


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> @maggie3fan
> ????
> I’m not doing anything not advised from you guys! “Especially @Tom”


Good girl!


----------



## Crystallynda

I been posting pics of the updates of cocos inside enclosure! With pics where he slept all night, last night! I think he likes his substrate to much lol because he’s covered...Walton his lower end and mouth! 

I sprinkled a little more of vitamins and calcium with D3 today in his food just incase! 

Cause he’s still wanting to eat his substrate so I’m assuming he’s in need of vitamins!!
Very little!! I didn’t coat his whole food! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I been posting pics of the updates of cocos inside enclosure! With pics where he slept all night, last night! I think he likes his substrate to much lol because he’s covered...Walton his lower end and mouth!
> 
> I sprinkled a little more of vitamins and calcium with D3 today in his food just incase!
> 
> Cause he’s still wanting to eat his substrate so I’m assuming he’s in need of vitamins!!
> Very little!! I didn’t coat his whole food! ??


I have not seen any photos. Walton? What is that? Stop with the calcium powder!!!!!!!! Sprinkle a little amount over his food twice a week. You will pyramid him if you keep that up. Too much calcium powder is bad. Eat his substrate? I have never had a tort do that. Feed him more twice a day.


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> I have not seen any photos. Walton? What is that? Stop with the calcium powder!!!!!!!! Sprinkle a little amount over his food twice a week. You will pyramid him if you keep that up. Too much calcium powder is bad. Eat his substrate? I have never had a tort do that. Feed him more twice a day.


Lol Walton 

My phones autocorrect is weird...I think that was supposed to be because or something ?? 

I posted the photos on the newest forum that’s so weird!!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> My Safeway makes up boxes of their 'trim' produce. I get different leaves trimmed off the produce 'weeds' in quantity. I get 3 'orange' sized boxes a week. So I procure 'good' stuff, weeds, Optunia cactus, growing blooms and add it tall to the produce, in the winter. Also a 1/2 bale of hay.
> 
> Yo what produce store does this?
> 
> I may ask sprouts to see if this option is available!!
> Pretend his light is the sun, on in the morning, and off at night. 12 hours. example...7 am to 7 pm. Put that light on a timer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

My reply...My *Safeway* makes up boxes of their 'trim' produce. I get different leaves trimmed off the produce 'weeds' in quantity. I get 3 'orange' sized boxes a week. So I procure 'good' stuff, weeds, Optunia cactus, growing blooms and add it tall to the produce, in the winter. Also a 1/2 bale of hay.
You need to read more carefully. I said, *my Safeway stor*e. That means the store is a Safeway...See? How that works, I say the NAME of the store, and you read the name and I don't have to repeat *SAFEWAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> My reply...My *Safeway* makes up boxes of their 'trim' produce. I get different leaves trimmed off the produce 'weeds' in quantity. I get 3 'orange' sized boxes a week. So I procure 'good' stuff, weeds, Optunia cactus, growing blooms and add it tall to the produce, in the winter. Also a 1/2 bale of hay.
> You need to read more carefully. I said, *my Safeway stor*e. That means the store is a Safeway...See? How that works, I say the NAME of the store, and you read the name and I don't have to repeat *SAFEWAY!!!!!!!!!*


Theresa no Safeway where I live! 
I have smiths, Albertsons, and sprouts!! I’ll probably have to go to sprouts to see if they could hook me up!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Theresa no Safeway where I live!
> I have smiths, Albertsons, and sprouts!! I’ll probably have to go to sprouts to see if they could hook me up!!


Albertson's then.
who/what is Theresa???????


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Albertson's then.
> who/what is Theresa???????


I looked at Albertsons! There’s not many choices! I think sprouts is my best beat!


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> Theresa no Safeway where I live!
> I have smiths, Albertsons, and sprouts!! I’ll probably have to go to sprouts to see if they could hook me up!!


Albertsons' owns Safeway for those who don't know.


----------



## Crystallynda

Well thank you!!

It looks similar to Safeway “there’s Safeway in phoenix” I use to live there...I definitely miss it!!


----------

